# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Various expressions

## kamilion

Can someone please help me with choosing the best alternatives in Russian? some of the vocab is rather specific for IT or ISO systems. 
If I want to say that an error ocurred, or there was an error in a file, do I say ошибка or погрешность? 
If we are talking about lack of user's authorization to do sth, is it better to say нет прав доступа or нем правомочия к/для (?)
In the context of wrong  code entered, or wrong file path, is it неправильный  or ошибочный? btw, is path дорожка also in this context?
Which one is best for the word "cancel"? анулировать, отменить, удалить?
No user/authorization/file was selected, is it не отмеченная, не указанные or не выделено?
Now, this one I'm really struiggling with, log, as in report log, is either one of them appropriate? дневник or журнал?
If I need to move or transfer a file to a different place, which one is best? переместить or перенести?
I need to have two different word for approving and accepting (e.g a project), is it ok if I use утвердить for approve, and одобрить for accept?
What's the difference between рапорт and отчёт?  
I will probably keep them coming, and I would be really, extremely grateful if anyone could lend me a hand with this one  :: 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Marcus

> If I want to say that an error ocurred, or there was an error in a file, do I say ошибка or погрешность?

 ошибка  

> f we are talking about lack of user's authorization to do sth, is it better to say нет прав доступа or нем правомочия к/для (?)

 нет права доступа к  

> In the context of wrong code entered, or wrong file path, is it неправильный or ошибочный? btw, is path дорожка also in this context?

 неправильный путь  

> Which one is best for the word "cancel"? анулировать, отменить, удалить?

 отменить  

> No user/authorization/file was selected, is it не отмеченная, не указанные or не выделено?

 не выбран  

> Now, this one I'm really struiggling with, log, as in report log, is either one of them appropriate? дневник or журнал?

 дневник, наверное  

> If I need to move or transfer a file to a different place, which one is best? переместить or перенести?

 переместить и перенести. Может быть, отправить.  

> I need to have two different word for approving and accepting (e.g a project), is it ok if I use утвердить for approve, and одобрить for accept?

 approve - одобрить, accept - принять   

> What's the difference between рапорт and отчёт?

 рапорты у военных

----------


## Полуношник

> нет права доступа к  дневник, наверное

 Лучше "нет прав доступа" если нужно компактно. "Недостаточно прав для доступа", если можно развёрнуто.  
Однозначно "журнал".

----------


## kozyablo

> If we are talking about lack of user's authorization to do sth, is it better to say нет прав доступа or нем правомочия к/для (?)

 недостаточно прав доступа OR отсутствуют права доступа на выполнение данной операции  

> In the context of wrong  code entered, or wrong file path, is it неправильный  or ошибочный? btw, is path дорожка also in this context?

  wrong file path == неправильный путь к файлу  

> Now, this one I'm really struiggling with, log, as in report log, is either one of them appropriate? дневник or журнал?

 журнал --> регистрационный журнал OR журнал событий  

> If I need to move or transfer a file to a different place, which one is best? переместить or перенести?

 переместить  

> What's the difference between рапорт and отчёт?

 in IT only отчет

----------


## kamilion

Огромное спасибо!
А если нужно сказать "refresh", как например в firefox, тогда это *обновить*?
Кто-то, или что-то может быть выбран *для*, или *к* перемещению? 
Какая разница между скачать, а загрузить?
Такое предложение правильное: возврат исполнения/реализации на одно лицо?

----------


## kozyablo

> Огромное спасибо!
> А если нужно сказать "refresh", как например в firefox, тогда это *обновить*?

 Да, обновить.  

> Кто-то, или что-то может быть выбран *для*, или *к* перемещению?

 я думаю ДЛЯ == Выберите файл для его перемещения...  

> Какая разница между скачать, а загрузить?

 Скачать - это на мой взгляд просторечное что ли... Обычно используется слово загрузить.   

> Такое предложение правильное: возврат исполнения/реализации на одно лицо?

 Тут я помочь не могу.. Я даже не могу понять смысл.. sorry

----------


## kamilion

> Тут я помочь не могу.. Я даже не могу понять смысл.. sorry

 Я имела в виду, что разные действия имеют разные этапы. Этими этапаи занимаются разные люди. Итак, нужно перемести действие к пользователю, который раньше занимался им, к прежднему этапу. 
А вместо "принять" в значении accept можно употреблять "акцептовать"?

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Я имела в виду, что разные действия имеют разные этапы. Этими этапаи занимаются разные люди. Итак, нужно перемести действие к пользователю, который раньше занимался им, к прежднему этапу.

 Вернуть разработчику (разработчикам) предыдущего этапа.  

> А вместо "принять" в значении accept можно употреблять "акцептовать"?

 Нет. Акцептировать не является русским словом, и если где-то и используется то это жаргон-англицизм. 
BTW.
Скачать - Пользователь скачивает файл (из интернета на свой компьютер). = Downloand 
Загрузить - имеет много вариантов использования:
 - Скачать - Download
- Загрузить (на сервер) - Upload
- Установить (программу) - Install

----------


## kozyablo

> Я имела в виду, что разные действия имеют разные этапы. Этими этапаи занимаются разные люди. Итак, нужно перемести действие к пользователю, который раньше занимался им, к прежднему этапу.

 ОК. Я думаю это какая-то система, которая отслеживает исполнение работ или что-то подобное..
возможно: вернуть для внесения изменений OR вернуть для редактирования OR вернуть для доработки (у нас часто используется слово "доработка" - доработать = т.е. переделать, внести изменения, но мне оно очень не нравится и я бы не стала его рекомендовать) 
UPD
вариант: вернуть исполнителю (тогда не будет указана причина возврата) Например для возврата подписанного договора - это будет лучшее решение.

----------


## it-ogo

"погрешность"=inaccuracy   

> Скачать - Пользователь скачивает файл (из интернета на свой компьютер). = Downloand 
> Загрузить - имеет много вариантов использования:
>  - Скачать - Download
> - Загрузить (на сервер) - Upload
> - Установить (программу) - Install

 Не встречал в смысле "Install", зато есть значения "load to RAM" (загрузить программу в оперативную память) и "boot" (загрузить операционную систему). 
То есть слово "загрузить" - единственный литературный перевод для "download", но может привести к недоразумениям, и поэтому там, где не нужен строго формальный стиль, часто используется просторечное "скачать".

----------


## kamilion

> То есть слово "загрузить" - единственный литературный перевод для "download", но может привести к недоразумениям, и поэтому там, где не нужен строго формальный стиль, часто используется просторечное "скачать".

 а как тебе кажется, в программе для DMS лучше который вариант употреблять? 
Существует что-то такое как "прикрепленный документ"? Например, к процессу?
Как склоняется "счёт-фактура"? Счёт-фактуре, или счёту-фактуре?
Можно сказать режим редактирования? В смысле edit mode
Повелительное наклонение от глагола "удалить" - это "удаль" или "удали"? А от глагола "отменить"?
И ещё, как сказать по-русски следующие выражения:
input file
output file
exceed deadline
account (as in user's account, not bank account)
preview and review (для обоих будет просмотр?) 
Огромное спсибо за помочь!

----------


## kozyablo

> а как тебе кажется, в программе для DMS лучше который вариант употреблять?

 в любом случае для программы = загрузить.   

> Существует что-то такое как "прикрепленный документ"? Например, к процессу?

 да, он может называться приложением.   

> Как склоняется "счёт-фактура"? Счёт-фактуре, или счёту-фактуре?

 При склонении изменяются две части слова. Счёту-фактуре  

> Можно сказать режим редактирования? В смысле edit mode

 да  

> Повелительное наклонение от глагола "удалить" - это "удаль" или "удали"? А от глагола "отменить"?

 лучше = Удалите AND Отмените  

> И ещё, как сказать по-русски следующие выражения:
> input file

 входящий файл  

> output file

 исходящий файл OR отправленный файл  

> exceed deadline

 тут я скорее всего буду не права: нарушен срок сдачи работы OR время исполнения истекло  

> account (as in user's account, not bank account)

 учетная запись  

> preview and review (для обоих будет просмотр?)

 preview = предварительный просмотр
review = обзор

----------


## it-ogo

input/output file - по-моему, лучше "входной/выходной файл" 
входящий/исходящий - это incoming/outgoing

----------


## kamilion

У меня ещё несколько вопросов  :: 
как сказать advanced user?
source file
default
clear window
option (опцион? параметр?)
save changes (записать смены? измены?)
valid document (действительный/обязательный документ?)
Можно ли включить документ в оборот/использование?
suspend a document (завесить док.?) 
А вои эти правильны? 
У аудита незаявленны несоответствия и его не можно утвердить
Ошибка при подтверждению решения
Ошибка при записанию пакета импорта
Нем имени и фамилии торговца. Администратор должен заполнить эти данные в организационной структуре
Нет несоответствия для показа
Нет процесса с прикрепленным документом
Автоматически уведомлять имейлом начпльника аудитуемой секции о приближающимся сроке аудита
Увудомить начальника аудитуемой секции о необходимости представить свое мнение о вопросах аудита?

----------


## it-ogo

advanced user - продвинутый пользователь
source file - исходный файл
default - по умолчанию
clear window - очистить окно
option - опция (as an IT term)
save changes - сохранить изменения
valid document - действительный документ
включить документ в оборот
suspend a document - отложить документ 
У аудита не заявлены несоответствия и его нельзя утвердить (you should ask a professional economist)
Ошибка при подтверждении решения
Ошибка при записи пакета импорта
Нет имени и фамилии торговца (продавца? контрагента?). 
Администратор должен заполнить эти данные в организационной структуре(?) Нет несоответствия для показа(?)
Нет процесса с прикрепленным документом
Автоматически уведомлять по электронной почте начальника аудируемого отдела о приближающемся сроке аудита
Уведомить начальника аудируемого отдела о необходимости представить свое мнение о вопросах(?) аудита

----------


## kamilion

What I meant:
Нет несоответствия для показа - No nonconformity to display; несоответствие as in in audits.
организационная структура - organizational structure of the company  
Thank you all so much yet again, you're really helping me out big time.

----------


## it-ogo

I think I was wrong about "аудируемого отдела" as I am not an economist. This word has different meaning. Maybe "аудитируемого"? Or "отдела, где проводится аудит"?

----------


## kamilion

Is "save" always translated as "сохранить"? Or can it also be "записать"? 
those audits are not about economy, but ISO certificates. They check quality of services, procedures and other very exciting stuff. Not really sure if it changes anything in terms of translation though  ::  
Как сказать "settings", or "set format"?

----------


## Полуношник

> advanced user - продвинутый пользователь

  :: 
Опытный пользователь.

----------


## Полуношник

> No nonconformity to display

 Несоответствий не найдено.

----------


## Полуношник

> Is "save" always translated as "сохранить"? Or can it also be "записать"?  
> Как сказать "settings", or "set format"?

 Да, можно сказать "записать".  
Settings - "настройки". 
set format - не уверен, что это значит, возможно, "задать формат" или "задайте формат".

----------


## kamilion

If any of you has some free time in their hands, I would really appreciate it greatly if you could take a look at the following sentences: 
Эта библиотека по умолчанию? Если да, её  форма станёт формой по умолчанию а процессе создания диаграммы  
Блокировать изменения опции по умолчанию пользователям 
Блокировать изменения статуса документов если нарушен срок
Блокировать изменения статусов на Принятие или Утвердение документов если время для актуального статуса истекло 
Хотите сохранить настройки формата?
Хотите отказаться от записи аудитов доступных в пакете импорта?
Дать возможность определить количество возвращённых пользователем наблюдаемых копей?
Должна ли эта библиотека быть активной и доступной в списке библиотек в NND Process
Нужны ли замечания для отрицательного решения?
Не добовлять к пределам аудита процессов связанных с добавляемыми пользователями и документами?
Перемещать к полю Замечания несоответствий "Доказательство" из вопросов на вопросы аудита?
Формат даты на распечатках документов по умолчанию это : год, месяц, день?
Срок решения действия по умолчанию должен быть такой же как срок удаления несоответствия?
Вставлять водяной знак по умолчанию
Должен ли пароль содержить маленькие и большие буквы
Уведомлять начальников о переходе аудита к статусу Утверждённый
Польователь модифицирующий должен иметь ограниченное право доступа
Посылать напоминание о принятии и утверждении  только во время изменения статуса
Действительно хотите дать отрицательное решение
Действительно хотите отклонить выбранный документ?
Действительно хотите обозначить документ как неправильный?
Действительно хотите просить о консультацию?
Действительно хотите возвратить эту позицию? (przywrócić pozycję)
Действительно хотите запустить задачу?	
Действительно хотите удалить этот тест вместе с тестами решёнными пользователями?
Действительно хотите блокировать этот шаблон чтобы его модифицировать?
Действительно хотите закрыть окно, несохраняя изменений?
Действительно хотитесохранить мнение и подтвердтиь добавление мнения?
Действительно хотите сохранить изменения в выборе постоянных полей
Действительно хотите удвлить этот диаграм и всавить диаграм из шаблона
Вы уверены это не к Вам и хотите это отклонить?
Действительно хотите удалить этот статус? Его данные будут утрачены необратимо
Показывать всю информацию для каждого ответа на отчёте аудита
Действительно хотите приписать документ к указанному виду?
Есть ли Причина действия текстовым полем
Включить шаблоны распечатки документов
Сделать тест на правильность шаблона связей документов?
Утверждение полей по умолчанию Энтером необходимое
Блокировать добавляние и удаляние приложений после реализации действия   
Thanks yet again!

----------


## Полуношник

> Эта библиотека по умолчанию? Если да, её  форма станет формой по умолчанию а процессе создания диаграммы  
> Блокировать изменение пользователями опций по умолчанию  
> Блокировать изменения статуса документов, если нарушен срок
> Блокировать изменения статусов на Принятие или Утверждение документов, если время для актуального статуса истекло 
> Хотите сохранить настройки формата?
> Хотите отказаться от записи аудитов доступных в пакете импорта?
> Дать возможность определить количество возвращённых пользователем наблюдаемых копий?
> Должна ли эта библиотека быть активной и доступной в списке библиотек в NND Process
> Нужны ли замечания для отрицательного решения?
> ...

 Во многих местах пропущены запятые, "диаграмма" женского рода. Фразы, помеченные звёздочкой, я не понял.
"Энтер" - это, вероятно, "клавиша "Вввод"?

----------


## kamilion

thank you so much, Полуношник! 
This is what I meant: 
Не добавлять к пределам аудита процессов, связанных с добавляемыми пользователями и документами? * - Do you not want to add processes associated to the added users and documents to the audit scope
 Перемещать к полю Замечания несоответствий "Доказательство" из вопросов на вопросы аудита? * - Do you want to move "evidence" from answers to audit questions to the Nonconfomity observations field? (здесь, крнечно, я уже вижу одну ошибку - из ОТВЕТОВ на вопросы)
Есть ли Причина действия текстовым полем * Is the Nonconformity reason a text field?
Утверждение полей по умолчанию Энтером необходимое * Is approving default fields by Enter needed  
What is the difference between планируемый/планированный/заплпнированный?
Is сотрудник an employee? Or is there a better word? I don't know why I've always thought it was more of a coworker.
Does sth назначения (нпр. суекция назначения) mean target sth? Like a target section/person etc?
Is it ok to use лицо in the context of a person? Like, Choose a person responsible for deleting the folder. Or should it be человек?
What is the best way of saying that someone rents a tool? брать на прокат? Арендовать? And how would you call a person who is renting something? Заемщик?
And how would you say "verify"?
Is "print preview" просмотр печати/распечатки? Какая вообще разница между этими словами? 
I have quite a lot of sentences that I would love for someone to take a look at, but I really do not want to come across as someone who is in a way "abusing" the kindness of the users here. Is it ok if I keep them coming? I am willing to "reimburse" you guys in one way or another, for your help, as it is a tremendously important project for me. Should you ever need something in Polish...  :: 
Also, seeing the mistakes I've made so far, would you say they are the kind that makes it completely impossible to understand the sentences, or are they still ok, however not entirely correct?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Как сказать "settings", or "set format"?

 Kamillion -- note that the word "set" in _set format_ can be understood as either a verb (in which case the meaning is something like "choose a format from a list of options and save your choice") or an adjective (in which case it means something like "a fixed/established/pre-determined format").  
Regarding *сотрудник*, from an etymological standpoint it definitely means "co-worker", and can sometimes be translated that way. But in many contexts, "employee" is actually a better translation, and is sometimes the only possible translation. For example, you can say in mixed English/Russian: "Jane Smith, a stay-at-home mom, claims she was harassed by a *сотрудник* of the FBI." In that case, *сотрудник* cannot be a "co-worker" (of Mrs. Smith), but can only be an "employee" (of the FBI), because a "stay-at-home mom", by definition, does not have co-workers! 
As far as tool rentals go, I think it'd be generally correct to say *брать/взять (какой-нибудь инструмент)* followed by *на прокат* or *внаём* or *в аренду*. (But note that rentals of _real estate_, as opposed to tools or cars or bowling shoes or hookers, would generally use a different verb construction.)  
From Googling, for example, I found this site for people who need to rent power construction tools in Yekaterinburg -- the headline says _ИНСТРУМЕНТЫ В АРЕНДУ - НЕДОРОГО И УДОБНО_ ("Tools for rental -- inexpensive and convenient"). And the rhyming slogan at the top left says _Прокат без преград_ ("Rental without obstacles").  
And also from Google, *арендатор* seems to be the appropriate word for a person who rents a tool from someone else. (*Заемщик*, from what I can tell, is used primarily in the context of borrowing money, and according to some online sources, it's somewhat old-fashioned.)  
But I'm not a native speaker, so I would definitely get a second opinion!

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Есть ли Причина действия текстовым полем * Is the Nonconformity reason a text field?

 I'm a native English speaker and I still don't know what is actually meant by the *English* sentence! I mean, it's ambiguous, and I could easily interpret it as: 
(A) Should the "Reason For Nonconformity" be displayed as text output?  
or 
(B) Was a malfunctioning text-input field the suspected cause of the Nonconformity?  
or  
(C) Should the operator be presented with a blank text-input field (instead of preset radio buttons or a drop-down list) in order to record the "Reason for Nonconformity"?  
Obviously, these would have very different translations in Russian, which is often more syntactically precise than English! 
Also, just as a general note, Russian questions beginning with "*Есть* ли...?" typically signify "Does so-and-so *exist* at all?" or "Is so-and-so *present*?", rather than "Does so-and-so possess such-and-such a quality/property?"  
Thus, if your question is of the type "Is there a circle on the screen?", you can start it with "*Есть* ли...?", but if you're asking "Is the circle that's on the screen _red_?" (i.e., presupposing that there IS a circle of unspecified color), you would use a verb other than "*есть*" -- possibly a form of *состоять* or *являться*, depending on the context.

----------


## Throbert McGee

Another thought for kamillion, from the perspective of a non-Russian who is a total *чайник* (clueless n00b) when it comes to computers, but who has read plenty of needlessly confusing technical manuals as a consumer!   

> thank you so much, Полуношник!
> Перемещать к полю Замечания несоответствий "Доказательство" из вопросов ответов на вопросы аудита? *

 Is "Nonconformity Observations" / "Замечания несоответствий" the name given to the field? If so, might it be more clear to offset the names of the field(s) from the rest of the text by using some combination of "quotation marks", _italics_ and/or ALLCAPS? E.g.,  
Перемещать "Доказательство" к полю ЗАМЕЧАНИЯ НЕСООТВЕТСТВИЙ из поля ОТВЕТЫ НА ВОПРОСЫ АУДИТА? 
I mean, if I were writing instructions in English, and there is a button on the screen that's labeled "Click to hear audio", I would probably write very explicitly: "Click on the *Click To Hear Audio* button," even though it seems redundant. But when asking for translation help, it's generally best to err on the side of being "overly verbose" -- after you get the answer, you can always ask whether there's an acceptable shorter way to say it in Russian that still makes the meaning clear. 
Also, for "Do you need to hit Enter to confirm default fields?", I wonder whether it might be possible to say something like *Принимать ценности в полях "по умолчанию" без нажатия клавиши "Ввод"?* ("Accept the Default values in fields without pressing the Enter key?")

----------


## Полуношник

I am *not familiar with the terminology* of such a software nor have I the context needed for correct translation. I can only correct basic grammar mistakes.     

> Не добавлять к пределам аудита процессы, связанные с добавляемыми пользователями и документами? * - Do you not want to add processes associated to the added users and documents to the audit scope
>  Перемещать "Доказательство" из ответов в поле "Найденные несоответствия" вопросов аудита? * - Do you want to move "evidence" from answers to audit questions to the Nonconfomity observations field? (здесь, крнечно, я уже вижу одну ошибку - из ОТВЕТОВ на вопросы) (This one still doesn't make sense though). Является ли "Причина действия" текстовым полем * Is the Nonconformity reason a text field? Требуется ли подтверждать нажатием клавиши "Enter" значения полей по умолчанию * Is approving default fields by Enter needed

 Are the above sentences labels of options or questions asked in dialogs? If they are options you correctly used the imperfective verbs. In the other case you should use perfective verbs, e.g. "переместить" instead of "перемещать". 
I doubt that "пределы аудита" is a correct term, but again I don't know the terminology.     

> What is the difference between планируемый/планированный/заплпнированный?

 "планированный" isn't a word. планируемый and запланированный are close synonyms. планируемый can mean just expected while запланированный implies that a schedule exists.   

> What is the best way of saying that someone rents a tool? брать на прокат? Арендовать? And how would you call a person who is renting something? Заемщик?

 The answer is greatly depends on the context.   

> Is "print preview" просмотр печати/распечатки? Какая вообще разница между этими словами?

 "Предварительный просмотр" is a commonly used term. It may seem confusing but in most cases it's understandable and users are accustomed to it. 
Печать is a process. Распечатка is a result (a printed copy).   

> I have quite a lot of sentences that I would love for someone to take a look at, but I really do not want to come across as someone who is in a way "abusing" the kindness of the users here. Is it ok if I keep them coming? I am willing to "reimburse" you guys in one way or another, for your help, as it is a tremendously important project for me. Should you ever need something in Polish... 
> Also, seeing the mistakes I've made so far, would you say they are the kind that makes it completely impossible to understand the sentences, or are they still ok, however not entirely correct?

 I would say that most of the sentences are ok.

----------


## kamilion

> I'm a native English speaker and I still don't know what is actually meant by the *English* sentence! I mean, it's ambiguous, and I could easily interpret it as: 
> (A) Should the "Reason For Nonconformity" be displayed as text output?  
> or 
> (B) Was a malfunctioning text-input field the suspected cause of the Nonconformity?  
> or  
> (C) Should the operator be presented with a blank text-input field (instead of preset radio buttons or a drop-down list) in order to record the "Reason for Nonconformity"?

 It was meant to be the A option, I believe.  ::  I know it all sounds vague and strange when it's taken out of context, but truth be told - I don't really have the context either. I just have expressions that need to be translated and the idea of what kind of software it is for, so, obviously, that makes it all the more difficult.    

> Is "Nonconformity Observations" / "Замечания несоответствий" the name given to the field? If so, might it be more clear to offset the names of the field(s) from the rest of the text by using some combination of "quotation marks", _italics_ and/or ALLCAPS? E.g.,

 If it was up to me, I would do those, as it would also be this much easier for me to work with, but I'm not supposed to play around with it and I try to keep it as similar in format as the original version is, cos apparently, once it's put in the software "it's gonna make sense"  ::    

> Also, for "Do you need to hit Enter to confirm default fields?", I wonder whether it might be possible to say something like *Принимать ценности в полях "по умолчанию" без нажатия клавиши "Ввод"?* ("Accept the Default values in fields without pressing the Enter key?")

 Isn't "value" in this context translated as "значение" rather than "ценности"?   

> I am *not familiar with the terminology* of such a software nor have I the context needed for correct translation. I can only correct basic grammar mistakes.

 I am well aware of that, and I appreciate your help.
Like I mentioned earlier, I don't have much context myself, and sometimes I am struggling with understanding the phrases written in my native language, as, well, they are rather ambiguous, or shortened, for the sake of a programme, to an extent that makes them sound hardly comprehensible. I believe once it's put in the software all of those "half-cut" sentences will gain their context and thus not appear so peculiar. I hope  ::     

> I doubt that "пределы аудита" is a correct term, but again I don't know the terminology.

 It's meant to be something along the line of "audit scope", I was trying to come up with the most universal word I could think of, so that it would fit to a wide context. Would "область" be better maybe?   
Is it ok to say "познакомиться с документом"?

----------


## Полуношник

> Would "область" be better maybe?

 I would choose "область".   

> Is it ok to say "познакомиться с документом"?

 No it isn't. Ознакомиться.

----------


## kamilion

Какая разница между "ответственный" и "отвечающий" и который вариант лучше в, нпр, таком предложении: The person responsible for removing nonconformity. 
How do you say "*tick*" and "*untick*" an option in Russian? I've been stuck on this one for quite a while :/ 
Are these correct? 
в случае формы нужно изменить form_id на соответствующий номер
В синтаксисе отчета употреблены комманды модификации данных, у Вас нет прав для таких операции
Значение поля должно быть числом в пределах 0-100
Условия не будут записаны. При следующем открытию окна не появится значение по умолчанию
Все документы, зарегистрованны в системе будут сжаты zip форматом и в такой форме хранены  на сервере
Отправляет к выбранным пользователям ссылку к сводному отчету
от этого отдела пришло предложение - нельзя продолжать утверждения
Через несколькое время процесс будет закрыт. Процесс несохранен. Закрытие его без сохранения приведет к необратимой потери данных. Это может вызвать не связность структуры процесса. Хотите сохранить этот процесс?
Запись шаблона запишет поверх всех предыдущих настроек шаблона
Эта форма исполняет исключительно роль подформы, скрыть ее в списке форм
Содержание email для поставщика с просьбой актуализировать документ
В это поле нужно ввести логин существующего пользователя, на основании которого права доступа к модулям будут приписвнны новым пользователям импортованным из домена. Пользователи будут также приписанны к этим же частям организационной структуры и структуры пользователей форм, в которых находится выбранный пользователь

----------


## kozyablo

> Какая разница между "ответственный" и "отвечающий" и который вариант лучше в, нпр, таком предложении: The person responsible for removing nonconformity.

 Человек, ответственный за устранение несоответствий.
отвечающий = this is not officially enough..   

> How do you say "*tick*" and "*untick*" an option in Russian? I've been stuck on this one for quite a while :/

 tick = отметить
Отметьте необходимые опции
untick = снимите выделение с опций...   

> Are these correct?

 в случае формы нужно изменить form_id на соответствующий номер (don't understand(((()
В синтаксисе отчета употреблены *команды* модификации данных, у Вас нет прав для таких операций
(good)
Значение поля должно быть числом в пределах 0-100 (good) 
Условия не будут записаны. При следующем открыти*И* окна не появится значение по умолчанию (good)
Все документы, *зарегистрированные* в системе, будут заархивированы zip форматом и в такой форме *со*хранены  на сервере *Отправить* выбранным пользователям ссылку на доступ к сводному отчету (как вопрос?)
от этого отдела пришло предложение - нельзя продолжать утверждения (don't understand(((()
Через *некоторое* время процесс будет *завершен*. Процесс *не сохранен*. Его закрытие без сохранения приведет к необратимой потере данных. Это может вызвать не связность структуры процесса. Хотите сохранить этот процесс?
Запись шаблона будет произведена поверх всех предыдущих настроек шаблона.
Эта форма исполняет исключительно роль подформы, скрыть ее в списке форм?
Содержание *электронного письма* для поставщика с просьбой актуализировать документ
В это поле нужно ввести логин существующего пользователя, на основании которого права доступа к модулям будут присвоены новым пользователям,* импортированным* из домена. Пользователи будут также *приписаны* к этим же частям организационной структуры и структуры пользователей форм, в которых находится выбранный пользователь

----------


## kozyablo

It is enough difficult for me = edit Russian text after translating  :: 
But I can understand about what you talk))
AD, domain, OU = yes?
sometimes in Russian we can use идентификатор instead of login. 
some of sentences I cannot understand.. 
2. В синтаксисе отчета употреблены команды модификации данных, у Вас нет прав для таких операций
возможно: Вы пытаетесь изменить данные. У Вас недостаточно прав для данного действия. 
4. Условия не будут записаны. При следующем открытиИ окна не появится значение по умолчанию (good)
Возможно: При следующем открытиИ окна значения по умолчанию отображены не будут 
5. Все документы, зарегистрированные в системе, будут заархивированы zip форматом и в такой форме сохранены на сервере
Возможно: Все документы, зарегистрированные в системе, будут заархивированы и сохранены на сервере. (если не обязательно говорить о расширении архива) 
7. от этого отдела пришло предложение - нельзя продолжать утверждения (don't understand(((()
Возможно: от данного отдела поступило предложение о невозможности дальнейшего…. 
10. Эта форма исполняет исключительно роль подформы, скрыть ее в списке форм?
Возможно: Эта форма является подформой, скрыть ее в списке форм? 
11. Содержание электронного письма для поставщика с просьбой актуализировать документ
Если «для поставщика» можно удалить = будет лучше:
Содержание электронного письма с просьбой актуализировать документ
12. В это поле нужно ввести логин существующего пользователя, на основании которого права доступа к модулям будут присвоены новым пользователям, импортированным из домена. Пользователи будут также приписаны к этим же частям организационной структуры и структуры пользователей форм, в которых находится выбранный пользователь
Т.е. речь идет о делегировании? Или как? Права доступа для новых пользователей через авторизацию одного пользователя??
Или это вроде: введите логин и пароль администратора для импорта пользователей?

----------


## Полуношник

> будет лучше:

 Kamilion переводит строки из файла локализации. Лучше ничего не улучшать, а переводить как можно ближе к оригиналу. Для того, чтобы можно было действительно улучшить, нужно точно знать, где в интерфейсе появляются эти строки.

----------


## Полуношник

> Какая разница между "ответственный" и "отвечающий" и который вариант лучше в, нпр, таком предложении: The person responsible for removing nonconformity. 
> How do you say "*tick*" and "*untick*" an option in Russian? I've been stuck on this one for quite a while :/

 "Ответственный за устранение несоответствий". "Ответственный" можно использовать как существительное.  
"отметить" / "снять отметку"

----------


## Полуношник

> Условия не будут записаны. При следующем открытии окна не появится значение по умолчанию - здесь точно должно быть "не"?
> Отправлять к выбранным пользователям ссылку на сводный отчету
> Через некоторое время процесс будет закрыт. Процесс не сохранен. Закрытие его без сохранения приведет к необратимой потере данных. Это может вызвать несвязность структуры процесса. Хотите сохранить этот процесс? -  И я бы не менял "закрыт" на "завершён", если в оригинале написано "закрыт".
> Запись шаблона запишет поверх всех предыдущих настроек шаблона - override? - ...аннулирует все предыдущие настройки...
> В это поле нужно ввести логин ... приписаны к тем же частям

 Three characters to satisfy the forum engine  ::

----------


## kozyablo

> Kamilion переводит строки из файла локализации. Лучше ничего не улучшать, а переводить как можно ближе к оригиналу. Для того, чтобы можно было действительно улучшить, нужно точно знать, где в интерфейсе появляются эти строки.

 ОК. Тогда я не буду мешать  :: .
У меня есть небольшой опыт перевода технических текстов. Хотела помочь.
Но только пара советов (если конечно они кому-то нужны). Переводить дословно - дело абсолютно бесполезное. Просто поверьте. Надо подбирать под уже устоявшиеся переводы...
Продать в Россию сегодняшний перевод возможно будет проблематично  ::  
а для перевода терминов AD - лучше пользоваться 100% переводом из русского Windows...

----------


## kamilion

> 2. В синтаксисе отчета употреблены команды модификации данных, у Вас нет прав для таких операций
> возможно: Вы пытаетесь изменить данные. У Вас недостаточно прав для данного действия.

 What I meant was that there is a user without authorization for modifying the report. And he has entered some commands in the syntax of the report, that would change it.   

> 7. от этого отдела пришло предложение - нельзя продолжать утверждения (don't understand(((()
> Возможно: от данного отдела поступило предложение о невозможности дальнейшего….

 The suggestion was not about the impossibility of approving, but because the suggestion came, the person supposed to do it, is unable to approve the document.  

> 12. В это поле нужно ввести логин существующего пользователя, на основании которого права доступа к модулям будут присвоены новым пользователям, импортированным из домена. Пользователи будут также приписаны к этим же частям организационной структуры и структуры пользователей форм, в которых находится выбранный пользователь
> Т.е. речь идет о делегировании? Или как? Права доступа для новых пользователей через авторизацию одного пользователя??
> Или это вроде: введите логин и пароль администратора для импорта пользователей?

 that's a tricky one  ::  Basically, you have a user, who is authoprized, for, say, modification and accepting documents. Now, you add new users, and you want them to have the same authorizations as the other users, without having to do it manually. You also want to copy his place in the organizational structure etc etc    

> Three characters to satisfy the forum engine

 не поняла  ::    

> ОК. Тогда я не буду мешать .
> У меня есть небольшой опыт перевода технических текстов. Хотела помочь.
> Но только пара советов (если конечно они кому-то нужны). Переводить дословно - дело абсолютно бесполезное. Просто поверьте. Надо подбирать под уже устоявшиеся переводы... *Продать в Россию сегодняшний перевод возможно будет проблематично* 
> а для перевода терминов AD - лучше пользоваться 100% переводом из русского Windows...

 Ты очень мне помогла!  :: 
У меня нет доступа к устоявшимся переводам или русскому Windows. Я вообще с техническим переводом на русский первый раз имею дело и это УЖАС какой-то  ::  Обычно я занимаюсь английским языком.  *Уж так плохо все это выглядит? *   
Is it possible to say принятие meaning "acceptation"? Like  принятие документа? 
thank you for your help, kozyablo and Полуношник! You've no idea how helpful you are to me.  ::

----------


## kozyablo

:: 
 из практики (на мой взгляд): удобно иметь два уровня перевода (если это возможно):
1.	Для пользователей. Тут чем проще – тем лучше.
2.	Для администраторов. Тут нужно перевести только интерфейс (и не трогать регистрационные сообщения (log files).
В первом случае = ты избавляешь человека от ненужной информации, ненужной головной боли. С точки зрения пользователя (обычного) сообщение типа: «Вы пытаетесь изменить документ. У Вас недостаточно прав для данного действия» и сообщение: «Вы используете синтаксис в форме отчета не соответствующий авторизации…» ничем не отличаются..
И реакция будет одна: о_О?! WTF!? Where is admin? I have a problem!!
Когда работает администратор, то важно увидеть, почему пользователь не имеет прав, хотя должен..  И понять причину в непереведенном тексте проще.
Когда мощных средств отладки (logs, debugging) нет – тут придется в сообщении совмещать доступность для пользователя и полноту перевода для администратора.. 
Поэтому для пункта №1. (Если можно) НУЖНО выкидывать всё, что не повлияет на смысл = это даст переводу некую официальность и поможет избежать ошибок.
Вместо: Хотите изменить настройки? --> Изменить настройки?
Или: Эта форма исполняет исключительно роль подформы, скрыть ее в списке форм --> Если удалить слово исключительно – ничего не измениться.. а исполняет роль можно изменить на является.. = итого -2 слова.
Но это просто мысли)

----------


## kozyablo

> Is it possible to say принятие meaning "acceptation"? Like  принятие документа?

 мммм... а в каком контексте? Похоже на прием и регистрацию документа (входящий номер, дата).. Или это должно быть чем-то иным?
Вроде - согласования или утверждения..

----------


## kozyablo

> What I meant was that there is a user without authorization for modifying the report. And he has entered some commands in the syntax of the report, that would change it.

 In case of this= 
В синтаксисе отчета употреблены команды модификации данных, у Вас нет прав для таких операций
возможно: Вы пытаетесь изменить данные. У Вас недостаточно прав для данного действия.
OK   

> 7. от этого отдела пришло предложение - нельзя продолжать утверждения (don't understand(((()
> Возможно: от данного отдела поступило предложение о невозможности дальнейшего…. 
> The suggestion was not about the impossibility of approving, but because the suggestion came, the person supposed to do it, is unable to approve the document.

 Maybe = от данного отдела поступило уведомление (?) о невозможности утвердить документ.   

> 12. В это поле нужно ввести логин существующего пользователя, на основании которого права доступа к модулям будут присвоены новым пользователям, импортированным из домена. Пользователи будут также приписаны к этим же частям организационной структуры и структуры пользователей форм, в которых находится выбранный пользователь 
> that's a tricky one  Basically, you have a user, who is authoprized, for, say, modification and accepting documents. Now, you add new users, and you want them to have the same authorizations as the other users, without having to do it manually. You also want to copy his place in the organizational structure etc etc

 применить шаблон настроек для группы пользователей(?)
или поместить пользователей в группу (контейнер), к которой (которому) применяются определенные настройки.
Я поняла  :: 
В данном окне (или форме) необходимо указать идентификатор пользователя, настройки учетной записи которого, следует применить к новым пользователям, импортируемым из домена (или, например, следующим пользователям…). Во время данной операции также будут скопированы права доступа, положение в организационной структуре предприятия и ....., включая все политики, применяемые к контейнеру, в котором находится указанный пользователь =  ::  неплохо получилось))) 
но есть один вопрос.
"частям организационной структуры и структуры пользователей форм, в которых находится выбранный пользователь"
речь о OU домена (organization unit) (=частям организационной структуры)
а как будет "структура пользователей форм" на английском?

----------


## kamilion

> мммм... а в каком контексте? Похоже на прием и регистрацию документа (входящий номер, дата).. Или это должно быть чем-то иным?
> Вроде - согласования или утверждения..

 В таком смысле, что документы надо сначала принять (accept), а потом утвердить (approve). Но иногда мне нужно существительное, я где-то нашла информацию, что прием=когда что-то дают, принятие, когда я принимаю в значению I accept it, it's correct.   

> но есть один вопрос.
> "частям организационной структуры и структуры пользователей форм, в которых находится выбранный пользователь"
> речь о OU домена (organization unit) (=частям организационной структуры)
> а как будет "структура пользователей форм" на английском?

 Это, наверное, выражение созданное на потребность (так можна сказать?) этой программы. Я этого даже по-польски сначала не поняла. По-английски это что-то вроде Structure of form users, as in structure of users who use given form. 
Приближается срок рецензирования документа
Изменения несохранены, действительно хотите предоставить шаблоны для использования несохраняя их?
Действия на диаграмме можно исполнить кликая на выбранный элемент диаграммы правой кнопкой мыши и быбирая подходящюю позицию меню
Блокировать добавление/редактирование/удаление рецензии и тем в действительных документах?
Информацию о нарушении срока отправлять только опоздающим пользователям?
Действительно завершить модификацию процесса и сделать доступным утверждение?
Действительно завершить модификацию шаблона и сделатьвозможным использование его?
Действительно завершить процесс с целью модифицировать его?
Надать право доступа к просмотру аудита начальнику отдела вышестоящего по отношению к аудируемому отделу?
Часто загруженные документы
Инструмент взят этим пользователем
Отображемое имя: displayed name
Не к всем элементам прикреплено лицо или группу
Запись несоздана. Генерация приложения невозможна
Нельзя вставлять документы в эту папку!
Нельзя удалить контакт!!! Прежде чем удалите контакт, очистите его историю.
Не введено темы и/или содержания emailа поставщику
Пользователи с правом доступа к утвержданию приняли решение, кот. дает возможность включить документ в оборот
[software name] Указатель изменил свой статус на запаздывающий
Новые пользоваели заимпортованы как неактивны пользователи
Пачка для импорта
После скольких дней сделать подтверждение эффективности действия возможным
Введено количество инструментов является больше чем текущее состояние.
Во время загрузки настройок появилась ошибка
Принятого решения нельзя отнимать
Подтверждение просьбу о консультацию
Подтверждение просмотра док. с записью в журнал событий, а также журнала ответов на напоминания.
Уведомления email должны быть отправлены в следующих временных пределах
Повторен код - зарегистрируйте документ ещё раз с другим кодом
Уведомление о дезактивизации пользователей в процессе импорта
Позиция скрыта от пользователей
Целевой процесс (target proces)
Обратитесь к администратору с целью совершить актуализацию процесса
Выберите модули, для которых хотите очистить информационную таблицу

----------


## kozyablo

> В таком смысле, что документы надо сначала принять (accept), а потом утвердить (approve). Но иногда мне нужно существительное, я где-то нашла информацию, что прием=когда что-то дают, принятие, когда я принимаю в значению I accept it, it's correct.

 Да, в этом случае, я думаю можно использовать = принятие.
Можно еще рассмотреть слово "согласие" с документом.
Вроде: Подтвердите свое согласие с полученным документом.
А если фраза будет вида =  Подтвердите принятие документа - это выглядит, как "подтвердите, что Вы получили данный документ"..    

> Это, наверное, выражение созданное на потребность (так можна сказать?) этой программы. Я этого даже по-польски сначала не поняла. По-английски это что-то вроде Structure of form users, as in structure of users who use given form.

   ::  так не говорят - можно просто выкинуть "на потребность" и заменить его "для" = Это, наверное, выражение созданное для этой программы.
Структура пользователей форм. получается так...

----------


## kozyablo

У меня получается без редактирования... Прости... Что-то выделено заглавными буквами.. 
Приближается срок рецензирования документа
Изменения не сохранены, действительно хотите предоставить шаблоны для использования, не сохраняя их?
Действия на диаграмме можно исполнить, выбирая  элемент диаграммы правой кнопкой мыши, а затем в открывшемся меню, выбирая подходящее действие
Блокировать добавление/редактирование/удаление рецензии и тем в действительных документах? (может быть «в действительных документах» заменить на «в документах, находящихся в работе»)
Отправлять информацию о нарушении срока только пользователям, его нарушающим?
Действительно завершить модификацию процесса и сделать доступным утверждение?
Действительно завершить модификацию шаблона и сделать возможным ЕГО использование?
Действительно завершить процесс с целью ЕГО модификации?
ПРИСВОИТЬ право доступа на просмотр аудита начальнику отдела, вышестоящего по отношению к отделу, проходящему аудит?
Часто загружАЕМЫЕ документы
Инструмент взят этим пользователем (может быть = инструмент используется данным пользователем)
Отображаемое имя: displayed name
Не кО всем элементам прикреплены лицо или группА
Запись не создана. Генерация приложения не возможна
Нельзя вставлять документы в эту папку! (надо «вставлять» заменить на что-нибудь = копировать или переместить)
Нельзя удалить контакт! Прежде чем удалите контакт, очистите его историю.
Не задана тема и/или отсутствует содержание электронного письма поставщику
Пользователи с правом доступа к утверждЕнию приняли решение, кот. дает возможность включить документ в оборот
[software name] Указатель изменил свой статус на запаздывающий(??????? Не поняла )
Новые пользоваТЕЛИ были импортИрованы как неактивные пользователи (или = Новые пользоваТЕЛИ были успешно  импортИрованы. Их текущий статус: неактивные пользователи)
Пачка для импорта (надо изменить слово пачка… На «архив» или «комплект документов», а как «пачка» будет на английском?)
После скольких дней сделать подтверждение эффективности действия возможным (???????? Не поняла )
ВведенНоЕ количество инструментов превосходит текущее ЗНАЧЕНИЕ.
Во время загрузки настроЕк появилась ошибка
Принятого решения нельзя отнимать (Принятое решение нельзя отменить)
Подтверждение просьбу о консультацию (Подтвердите просьбу о консультации?)
Подтверждение просмотра докУМЕНТА с занесением записи о данном действии  в журнал событий, а также В журнал ответов на напоминания. (А как будет второй журнал на английском?)
Уведомления ПО ЭЛЕКТРОННОЙ ПОЧТЕ должны быть отправлены в следующих временных пределах
ПовторенИЕ кодА - зарегистрируйте документ ещё раз с другим кодом
Уведомление о дезактивизации пользователей в процессе импорта (может быть лучше = блокировании?)
Позиция скрыта от пользователей
Целевой процесс (target proces)
Обратитесь к администратору ДЛЯ ВЫПОЛНЕНИЯ актуализации процесса
Выберите модули, для которых хотите очистить информационную таблицу

----------


## kamilion

Thank you so much, kozyablo  ::    

> ПРИСВОИТЬ право доступа на просмотр аудита начальнику отдела, вышестоящего по отношению к отделу, проходящему аудит?

 Когда употреблять "право доступа на", а когда "к"?     

> Инструмент взят этим пользователем (может быть = инструмент используется данным пользователем)

 Я имела в виду, что инструмент взят напрокат  

> [software name] Указатеь изменил свой статус на запаздывающий(??????? Не поняла )

 XYZ Indicator has changed its status to Late  

> Пачка для импорта (надо изменить слово пачка… На «архив» или «комплект документов», а как «пачка» будет на английском?)

 Import package, I think.  

> После скольких дней сделать подтверждение эффективности действия возможным (???????? Не поняла )

 After how many days do you want to make cofirming of action effectivity available   

> Подтверждение просмотра докУМЕНТА с занесением записи о данном действии  в журнал событий, а также В журнал ответов на напоминания. (А как будет второй журнал на английском?)

 responses to reminders log. 
У меня снова много проблематичных предложений  ::  I'm almost done with the work, but sadly - I left the most difficult part for the last, and that's why there's so many of them down there. If you could find some time to take a look at them, it'd really mean a lot. 
Доступны положительные рецензии (без необходимости добавлять комментарии) и отрицательные
Сделать невозможным переход к утверждению  на этапе Рецензии, если рецензия отрицательная
Сделать невозможным переход к утверждению  на этапе Рецензии, если какой-нибудь из пользователей с правом доступа не дал рецензии
Заполнять нулями?
Нельза передавать собственность пользователям, у которых нет прав создать новый документ?
Не уведомлать администраторов модуля Несоответствий о нарушении срока удаления несоответствия?
Утверждение не нужно, если запись передается всем?
Не отправлять владельцу напомнинания о рецензии когда сч-фактура сделан доступным для просмотра? 
Удалящему нельзя изменить пользователя ответственного за удаление
Нельзя чтобы запланированный срок решения действия был позже запланированного удаления несоответствия
Требуется ввод комментариев во время подтверждения эффективности действия
Снимать отметку опции отправления уведомлений по умолчанию во время изменений в закладке Права доступа
Снимать отметку checkbox уведомлений по умолчанию во время включения сч-фактуры в оборот
Показывать ли коммюнике об уведомлении менаджера по качеству перед окончательной печати
Поля ИНН и № счета в банке не должны быть требуемыми
Должно ли поле Доказательство быть видимым
Должно ли поле Потенциальные результаты несоответствия (Пункт нормы) быть заполнено главным администратором или администратором несоответствия
Возобновить этот этап реализации может только пользователь, который утвердил свой этап как последний
Уведомлять о сроке совершения действия заканчивающего пользователя
Нужно ознакомиться с документем прежде чем утвердить/принять его
Регистрировать операции модификации структуры сделаны вручную
Расширить поле "Номер сч-фактуры" до 50 знаков
Скопированному инструменту автомвтически присвоивать очередной номер
Должны ли ярлыки на рабочем столе указывать действительное изание документа
Скрыть поля Доказательство и Заключение на распечатке аудита, если оценка несоответствия это "не проверено" или "не каскется"
Сделать модификацию утверждающих/принимающих возможным после начала утверждения
Сделать возможным для реализующих указывание процента реализации действия
Можно заменять документы, в которых опция "Предоставить рабочую копию" отмечена, в статусе "Для просмотра" и "Для утверждения"?
Можно удалить незреализованные напоминания из информационной таблицы?
Показывать подробный вид состояния в информации пункта проката по умолчанию?
Отображать идентификатор пользователя в поле адресата в исходящих email'ах
Копировать также приложения если копируются несоответствия и действия?
Включить видимость кнопки Предворительный просмотр в закладке Данные
Результатом оценки является сумма среднего ответов пользователей с правами доступа в шаблоне
Блокировать пользователю возможность удаления приложений добавленных другими пользователями
Сч-фактуры, в которых пользователь является Модифицирующим. Список показывает модифицурующему сколько рецензентов (исключая Владельца, Утверждающего и Принимающего) опоздается с рецензией
Количество названий не совпадает с количеством отображаемых полей
Сколько штук продукта купили
Как срок периодического просмотра введите дату действования увеличенную на количество месяцев (0 - неактивное):
Кто создаст документ
Список доступных инструментов для проката

----------


## kozyablo

> Когда употреблять "право доступа на", а когда "к"?

 мне кажется, что тут работает следующее правило (но учти я не филолог)=
если после "право доступа" идет существительное (папка, форма, документ), то используется "к"
если после "право доступа" идет глагол [существительное от глагола] (просмотр, редактирование, удаление), то используется "на"
например: У Вас отсутствует право доступа к данной папке ИЛИ У Вас отсутствует право доступа на удаление документов в данной папке..   

> Я имела в виду, что инструмент взят напрокат

 ого  ::  тогда может быть лучше использовать слово "аренда"?
Инструмент арендован этим пользователем   

> XYZ Indicator has changed its status to Late

 Возможно = Индикатор XYZ изменил свой статус на "просрочен"
XYZ индикатор приобрел статус "просрочен" ИЛИ XYZ индикатор приобрел статус "опоздание"    

> Import package, I think.

 понятно... а что там внутри? если документы, какие-то формы заполненные, то можно сказать:
Пакет документов для импорта
в любом случае (я думаю) будет лучше использовать именно пакет.  

> After how many days do you want to make cofirming of action effectivity available

 через какое количество дней необходимо сделать доступным (или возможным) подтверждение эффективности действия
а может быть тут надо употребить не действия, а деятельности? =
через какое количество дней необходимо сделать возможным подтверждение эффективности деятельности предприятия (значение этой фразы (в таком виде) - например, есть кнопка "подтвердить эффективность", но она не активна, она будет активирована через n дней.)  

> responses to reminders log.

 mmmmm... Может быть тут НЕ такое предложение = Подтверждение просмотра докУМЕНТА с занесением записи о данном действии в журнал событий, а также В журнал ответов на напоминания. 
А такое = (Получение запроса на) Подтверждение просмотра докУМЕНТА с занесением записи о данном действии в журнал событий, а также сообщения о реакции на запрос подтверждения - в журнал напоминаний? (т.е. запись о самом факте получения подтверждения идет в журнал событий, а ответ пользователя Да\нет идет в журнал напоминаний)... или я не права?

----------


## kozyablo

> в случае формы нужно изменить form_id на соответствующий номер

 Я вспомнила об этом предложении... я его не поняла..

----------


## kozyablo

Эта программа для пунктов проката? Т.е. это критично НЕ редактировать то, что относится к прокату? или можно заменять арендой? 
ЧАСТЬ 1.
+Показывать подробный вид состояния в информации пункта проката по умолчанию? (???? Я не поняла = Показывать подробную информацию о состоянии пункта проката по умолчанию? = или нет?) 
+Отображать идентификатор пользователя в поле адресата в исходящих email'ах = Отображать идентификатор пользователя в поле адресата в исходящих сообщениях электронной почты 
+Копировать также приложения если копируются несоответствия и действия? = Копировать также приложения, если копируются несоответствия и действия? 
+Включить видимость кнопки Предворительный просмотр в закладке Данные = Сделать видимой кнопку «ПредвАрительный просмотр» в закладке Данные 
+Результатом оценки является сумма среднего ответов пользователей с правами доступа в шаблоне = Результатом оценки является среднее значение из ответов пользователей с правами доступа к (?) шаблону. (сумма среднего = это сумма всех ответов, разделенная на количество ответов????)  
+Блокировать пользователю возможность удаления приложений добавленных другими пользователями = наверное лучше = Заблокировать пользователю возможность удалять приложения, добавленные другими пользователями. А если речь идет о программах, программном обеспечении, то лучше =  Заблокировать пользователю возможность удалять программы, установленные другими пользователями 
+Сч-фактуры, в которых пользователь является Модифицирующим. Список показывает модифицурующему сколько рецензентов (исключая Владельца, Утверждающего и Принимающего) опоздается с рецензией = Сч-фактуры, для которых пользователь является Модифицирующим. В списке указаны рецензенты (исключая Владельца, Утверждающего и Принимающего), опаздывающие с написанием рецензии. (можно убрать слово «модифицурующему»????)  
+Количество названий не совпадает с количеством отображаемых полей = возможно = Количество записей не совпадает с количеством отображаемых полей (?????) 
+Сколько штук продукта купили = Количество единиц приобретенного товара (если нужен вопрос, вероятно = каково количество приобретенного товара?) 
+Как срок периодического просмотра введите дату действования увеличенную на количество месяцев (0 - неактивное) = В качестве срока для периодического просмотра введите действующую дату, увеличенную на необходимое количество месяцев (значение 0 – не активно) (Или тут имеется в виду не «периодического», а «повторного»????) 
+Кто создаст документ = мммммм…. А время правильно выбрано? Не = кто создал документ (в прошедшем)? Или в смысле = Кто ДОЛЖЕН создать документ? (????) 
+Список доступных инструментов для проката = (а здесь мы берем на прокат или сами отдаем?), если отдаем лучше, мне кажется =  Список доступных инструментов для сдачи в аренду. (необходимо ли использовать слово «инструментов»? может заменить на «имущество»? = Список доступного имущества для сдачи в аренду)
И еще вариант заменить «список» на «перечень» = Перечень доступного имущества для сдачи в аренду.
Если берем на прокат = Перечень доступного имущества для аренды

----------


## kozyablo

ЧАСТЬ 2 
+Расширить поле "Номер сч-фактуры" до 50 знаков 
+Скопированному инструменту автомвтически присвоивать очередной номер =  Автоматически присваивать очередной порядковый номер скопированному инструменту 
+Должны ли ярлыки на рабочем столе указывать действительное изание документа = (???изание – название???) = Должны ли ярлыки на рабочем столе содержать действительное название документа ИЛИ Должно ли имя ярлыка на рабочем столе содержать действительное название документа 
+Скрыть поля Доказательство и Заключение на распечатке аудита, если оценка несоответствия это "не проверено" или "не каскется" = Возможно:  Скрыть поля Доказательство и Заключение при выводе аудита на печать в случае, если оценка соответствия имеет статус "не проверено" или "не касАется" (я заменила оценка несоответствия на соответствия, если это разные вещи – тогда надо поменять обратно)))). 
+Сделать модификацию утверждающих/принимающих возможным после начала утверждения = Разрешить модификацию для утверждающих/принимающих после начала процесса утверждения (может быть вставить то, что можно модифицировать = данные, например = Разрешить модификацию данных/форм для утверждающих/принимающих после начала процесса утверждения ИЛИ Разрешить редактирование данных/форм для утверждающих/принимающих после начала процесса утверждения 
+Сделать возможным для реализующих указывание процента реализации действия = возможно = Предоставить возможность исполнителям указывать процент выполнения работ ИЛИ Предоставить возможность реализующим указывать процент выполнения работ\ реализации действия 
+Можно заменять документы, в которых опция "Предоставить рабочую копию" отмечена, в статусе "Для просмотра" и "Для утверждения"? = (???? Я не понимаю..) заменять документы, в статусе "Для просмотра" и "Для утверждения" которых отмечена опция "Предоставить рабочую копию" ???? Что в данном случае должно происходить?   
+Можно удалить незреализованные напоминания из информационной таблицы? = Удалить нереализованные(!) напоминания из информационной таблицы? (а что такое - нереализованные напоминания?)

----------


## kozyablo

!!! Обратите внимание, пожалуйста, что иногда слова "Утверждающий", "Принимающий" написаны с большой буквы, а иногда с маленькой... 
ЧАСТЬ 3 
+Доступны положительные рецензии (без необходимости добавлять комментарии) и отрицательные = или = Доступны положительные (без необходимости добавлять комментарии) и отрицательные рецензии 
+Сделать невозможным переход к утверждению на этапе Рецензии, если рецензия отрицательная = Сделать невозможным переход к утверждению на этапе Рецензии (или, возможно:  рецензирования = на этапе рецензирования), если получена отрицательная рецензия  
+Сделать невозможным переход к утверждению на этапе Рецензии, если какой-нибудь из пользователей с правом доступа не дал рецензии = Сделать невозможным переход к утверждению на этапе Рецензии (или, возможно:  рецензирования = на этапе рецензирования), если кто-либо из пользователей с правом доступа не дал рецензии 
+Заполнять нулями? 
НельзЯ передавать собственность пользователям, у которых нет прав создать новый документ? = что есть «передавать собственность пользователям»??? 
+Не уведомлЯть администраторов модуля Несоответствий о нарушении срока удаления несоответствия? 
+Утверждение не нужно, если запись передается всем? = возможно лучше:  Утверждение не требуется, если запись передается всем? 
+Не отправлять владельцу напомнинания о рецензии когда сч-фактура сделан доступным для просмотра? = возможно: Не отправлять владельцу напоминания(!) о рецензии, когда сч-фактура является доступным для просмотра? (может быть нужно указать тип напоминания? = например, напоминания о необходимости дать рецензию) 
+Удалящему нельзя изменить пользователя ответственного за удаление = УдаляЮщему нельзя изменить пользователя, ответственного за удаление = тут идет речь о пользователе, которому администратор дал право удалять что-то? И что он не может изменить свою роль или дать такие же права другому пользователю???? Или нет? 
Нельзя чтобы запланированный срок решения действия был позже запланированного удаления несоответствия = я не понимаю((((((  что такое срок решения действия??? И удаление несоответствия?? 
+Требуется ввод комментариев во время подтверждения эффективности действия 
Снимать отметку опции отправления уведомлений по умолчанию во время изменений в закладке Права доступа= тут имеется в виду снимать по умолчанию? Или снимать выделение с уведомлений, которые выбраны по умолчанию???
Снимать отметку checkbox уведомлений по умолчанию во время включения сч-фактуры в оборот = тут имеется в виду снимать по умолчанию? Или снимать выделение с уведомлений, которые выбраны по умолчанию??? 
+Показывать ли коммюнике об уведомлении менаджера по качеству перед окончательной печати = Показывать ли коммюнике об уведомлении менЕджера по качеству перед окончательным выводом на печать 
+Поля ИНН и № счета в банке не должны быть требуемыми = Поля ИНН и № банковского счета не должны быть обязательными 
+Должно ли поле Доказательство быть видимым 
+Должно ли поле Потенциальные результаты несоответствия (Пункт нормы) быть заполнено главным администратором или администратором несоответствия = (Возможно: Потенциальные результаты = Промежуточные результаты?)  Должно ли поле Промежуточные результаты несоответствия (Пункт нормы) быть заполнено главным администратором или администратором несоответствия 
+Возобновить этот этап реализации может только пользователь, который утвердил свой этап как последний = Возобновить данный этап реализации может только пользователь, утвердивший свой этап как завершающий. (Или вместо «утвердивший» использовать слово «определивший», если это возможно = Возобновить данный этап реализации может только пользователь, определивший свой этап как завершающий). (!!! А что значит это предложение????)   
+Уведомлять о сроке совершения действия заканчивающего пользователя = (кто такой заканчивающий пользователь???)
+Нужно ознакомиться с документем прежде чем утвердить/принять его = Необходимо ознакомиться с документОм ,прежде чем утвердить/принять его
+Регистрировать операции модификации структуры сделаны вручную = Регистрировать операции модификации структуры, сделанные вручную

----------


## kamilion

> Эта программа для пунктов проката? Т.е. это критично НЕ редактировать то, что относится к прокату? или можно заменять арендой?

 Нет, но в программе есть модуль, касающийся инструментов, которые можна давать/брать напрокат. Что касается аренды, я долгое время не могла решить правильный это вариант или нет, конце-концов нашла в словаре и польский эквивалент там указан обычно пользуется если речь идет о домах. Это совсем не так? Инструменты можно арендовать?   

> +Показывать подробный вид состояния в информации пункта проката по умолчанию? (???? Я не поняла = Показывать подробную информацию о состоянии пункта проката по умолчанию? = или нет?)

 hm, it was meant to be detailed view shown of stock shown in tool warehouse information   

> +Результатом оценки является сумма среднего ответов пользователей с правами доступа в шаблоне = Результатом оценки является среднее значение из ответов пользователей с правами доступа к (?) шаблону. (*сумма среднего = это сумма всех ответов, разделенная на количество ответов???*?)

 да. А если права доступа не к шаблону, а, как-будто, "внутри" шаблона, в закладке шаблона, тогда может остаться "в", да?  

> +Сч-фактуры, в которых пользователь является Модифицирующим. Список показывает модифицурующему сколько рецензентов (исключая Владельца, Утверждающего и Принимающего) опоздается с рецензией = Сч-фактуры, для которых пользователь является Модифицирующим. В списке указаны рецензенты (исключая Владельца, Утверждающего и Принимающего), опаздывающие с написанием рецензии. (*можно убрать слово «модифицурующему»*????)

 кажется, нет. Я точно не знаю контекста и поэтому стараюсь не убирать слов, и вообще изменять предложения в самой меньшей степени.   

> +Сколько штук продукта купили = Количество единиц *приобретенного* товара (если нужен вопрос, вероятно = каково количество приобретенного товара?)

 Вот, мне этого слова не хватало!  ::  Я даже пыталась образовать причастие от "купить", но не получилось!   

> +Как срок периодического просмотра введите дату действования увеличенную на количество месяцев (0 - неактивное) = В качестве срока для периодического просмотра введите действующую дату, увеличенную на необходимое количество месяцев (значение 0 – не активно) (Или тут имеется в виду не «периодического», а «повторного»????)

 нет, нет, периодический. Его обычно раз в год проводят   

> +Кто создаст документ = мммммм…. А время правильно выбрано? Не = кто создал документ (в прошедшем)? Или в смысле = Кто ДОЛЖЕН создать документ? (????)

 Да, должно быть в будущем, хотя это странно звучит. Я просто не была уверена если правильно спрагала этот глагол.  

> +Список доступных инструментов для проката = (*а здесь мы берем на прокат или сами отдаем?*), если отдаем лучше, мне кажется =  Список доступных инструментов для сдачи в аренду. (необходимо ли использовать слово «инструментов»? может заменить на «имущество»? = Список доступного имущества для сдачи в аренду)

 Это я сама хотела бы знать, честно говоря  ::  Наверное, когда эти фразы уже в программе, станется ясным, но у меня сейчас нет доступа к программе и затрудняюсь сказать, так как на польском, если контекста нет, слово то же самое в обоих случаях. Поэтому Я же пытаюсь найти "универсальные" слова.    

> +Должны ли ярлыки на рабочем столе указывать действительное изание документа = (???*изание – название?*??) = Должны ли ярлыки на рабочем столе содержать действительное название документа ИЛИ Должно ли имя ярлыка на рабочем столе содержать действительное название документа

 Это опечатка, имела в виду изДание.  

> +Можно заменять документы, в которых опция "Предоставить рабочую копию" отмечена, в статусе "Для просмотра" и "Для утверждения"? = (???? Я не понимаю..) заменять документы, в статусе "Для просмотра" и "Для утверждения" которых отмечена опция "Предоставить рабочую копию" ???? Что в данном случае должно происходить?

 Да, это странно звучит даже на польском. Если пользователи могут загрузить рабочие копии, тогда у них возможность изменить что-то в документе. Наверное, авторы программы имели в виду, что тогда они заменяют (as in, replace) версии документа. Обычно если они уже в статусе "Для просмотра" или "Для утверждения", тогда даже рабочих копей нету. Normally in those statuses downloading draft copies is impossible, because once a user downloades one, he can change sth in it, and then replace the document with the amended version.  

> +Можно удалить незреализованные напоминания из информационной таблицы? = Удалить нереализованные(!) напоминания из информационной таблицы? (а что такое - нереализованные напоминания?)

 Отправляют, нпр, напоминание о том, что нужно утвердить документ. Но Вы этого не сделали, итак напоминание нереализованное (наверняка, подобрала неправильное слово?) 
[QUOTE=kozyablo;223273]!!! Обратите внимание, пожалуйста, что иногда слова "Утверждающий", "Принимающий" написаны с большой буквы, а иногда с маленькой...[quote]
Да, знаю. Это делаю согласно с оригиналом - если там большая буква, то так и оставляю, и наоборот.  ::    

> НельзЯ передавать собственность пользователям, у которых нет прав создать новый документ? = что есть «передавать собственность пользователям»???

 Владельцем документа является пользователь, который его создал. Но бывает, что другому пользователю передают ownership и тогда он владельцом/у екго такие права досутпа как у владельца   

> +Удалящему нельзя изменить пользователя ответственного за удаление = УдаляЮщему нельзя изменить пользователя, ответственного за удаление = тут идет речь о пользователе, которому администратор дал право удалять что-то? И что он не может изменить свою роль или дать такие же права другому пользователю???? Или нет?

 Точно!  ::    

> Нельзя чтобы запланированный срок решения действия был позже запланированного удаления несоответствия = я не понимаю((((((  что такое срок решения действия??? И удаление несоответствия??

 Если во время аудита, аудитору что-то не понравится - он заявляет несоответствие, которое нужно удалить. Для этого принимаются разные действия (коррективны и превентивны - кстати, так можна их назвать по-русски?), срок решения действия=deadline for finding a solution to the action   

> Снимать отметку опции отправления уведомлений по умолчанию во время изменений в закладке Права доступа= тут имеется в виду снимать по умолчанию? Или снимать выделение с уведомлений, которые выбраны по умолчанию???
> Снимать отметку checkbox уведомлений по умолчанию во время включения сч-фактуры в оборот = тут имеется в виду снимать по умолчанию? Или снимать выделение с уведомлений, которые выбраны по умолчанию???

 В обоих случаях - снимать по умолчанию  

> +Возобновить этот этап реализации может только пользователь, который утвердил свой этап как последний = Возобновить данный этап реализации может только пользователь, утвердивший свой этап как завершающий. (Или вместо «утвердивший» использовать слово «определивший», если это возможно = Возобновить данный этап реализации может только пользователь, определивший свой этап как завершающий). (!!! А что значит это предложение????)

 This stage of realization can only be repeated/restarted by the user who was the last to approve his stage.  

> +Уведомлять о сроке совершения действия заканчивающего пользователя = (кто такой заканчивающий пользователь???)

 пользователь, который завершает действие  
As usual, thank you for your help  ::

----------


## kamilion

Also, how do you say "will be able to"? Like "If you tick this option, users will be able to approve document" пользователи смогут утвердить документ?

----------


## Полуношник

> Нет, но в программе есть модуль, касающийся инструментов, которые можна давать/брать напрокат. Что касается аренды, я долгое время не могла решить правильный это вариант или нет, конце-концов нашла в словаре и польский эквивалент там указан обычно пользуется если речь идет о домах. Это совсем не так? Инструменты можно арендовать?

 Инструменты можно арендовать. Я бы советовал придерживаться этого термина, он подходит в большем количестве ситуаций.   

> hm, it was meant to be detailed view shown of stock shown in *tool warehouse* information

 Может быть, "склад инструментов"? Пункт проката - это контора, которая выдает вещи в аренду (в прокат) *населению*.    

> да. А если права доступа не к шаблону, а, как-будто, "внутри" шаблона, в закладке шаблона, тогда может остаться "в", да?

 Может быть, "с правами доступа, указанными в шаблоне"   

> Вот, мне этого слова не хватало!  Я даже пыталась образовать причастие от "купить", но не получилось!

 Причастие - "купленный"

----------


## Полуношник

> Also, how do you say "will be able to"? Like "If you tick this option, users will be able to approve document" пользователи смогут утвердить документ?

 Правильно. Ещё можно "будут иметь возможность утвердить документ".

----------


## kozyablo

> Нет, но в программе есть модуль, касающийся инструментов, которые можна давать/брать напрокат. Что касается аренды, я долгое время не могла решить правильный это вариант или нет, конце-концов нашла в словаре и польский эквивалент там указан обычно пользуется если речь идет о домах. Это совсем не так? Инструменты можно арендовать?

 да инструменты тоже можно арендовать = брать в аренду и сдавать в аренду.
мне кажется аренда - больше подходит   

> hm, it was meant to be detailed view shown of stock shown in tool warehouse information

  ::  тоже не поняла... detailed view shown - детальный вид показанного склада инструментов? тогда "детальный вид показанного склада" можно изменить на "подробная информация о выбранном складе инструментов" или "подробная информация о показанном складе инструментов"
Показывать подробный вид состояния в информации пункта проката по умолчанию? = Показывать подробную информацию о показанном СКЛАДЕ ИНСТРУМЕНТОВ по умолчанию?   

> да. А если права доступа не к шаблону, а, как-будто, "внутри" шаблона, в закладке шаблона, тогда может остаться "в", да?

 Результатом оценки является среднее значение из ответов пользователей с правами доступа к (?) шаблону.
термин "права доступа к шаблону" не только включает в себя понятие "открыть" шаблон, но и "выполнить операции с шаблоном или его частью", чтобы показать, что права должны быть определенными, тогда необходимо информацию о них добавлять в конструкцию "права доступа к ЧЕМУ-ТО В шаблоне" = "...ответов пользователей с правами доступа ко ВКЛАДКЕ.... в шаблоне" или "...ответов пользователей с правами на создание рецензии в шаблоне"..   

> кажется, нет. Я точно не знаю контекста и поэтому стараюсь не убирать слов, и вообще изменять предложения в самой меньшей степени.

 тогда оставляем)   

> Вот, мне этого слова не хватало!  Я даже пыталась образовать причастие от "купить", но не получилось!

 "приобретенного" более официально звучит, нежели "купленного"    

> нет, нет, периодический. Его обычно раз в год проводят

 ок)   

> Да, должно быть в будущем, хотя это странно звучит. Я просто не была уверена если правильно спрагала этот глагол.

 кто создаст = это правильно.   

> Это я сама хотела бы знать, честно говоря  Наверное, когда эти фразы уже в программе, станется ясным, но у меня сейчас нет доступа к программе и затрудняюсь сказать, так как на польском, если контекста нет, слово то же самое в обоих случаях. Поэтому Я же пытаюсь найти "универсальные" слова.

 тогда просто "для аренды"   

> Это опечатка, имела в виду изДание.

 (т.е. смысл = должны ли ярлыки быть НЕ ярлыками, а документами?)
Должны ли ярлыки на рабочем столе содержать время издания(?время создания?) документа. 
Ведь ярлык это просто ссылка на документ..    

> Да, это странно звучит даже на польском. Если пользователи могут загрузить рабочие копии, тогда у них возможность изменить что-то в документе. Наверное, авторы программы имели в виду, что тогда они заменяют (as in, replace) версии документа. Обычно если они уже в статусе "Для просмотра" или "Для утверждения", тогда даже рабочих копей нету. Normally in those statuses downloading draft copies is impossible, because once a user downloades one, he can change sth in it, and then replace the document with the amended version.

 Возможно вот так (в таком виде есть смысл  ::  ) = Можно вносить изменения в документы, находящиеся в статусе "Для просмотра" и "Для утверждения", для которых отмечена опция "Предоставить рабочую копию"?    

> Отправляют, нпр, напоминание о том, что нужно утвердить документ. Но Вы этого не сделали, итак напоминание нереализованное (наверняка, подобрала неправильное слово?)

 Можно использовать просто "неотправленные"
Удалить неотправленные напоминания из информационной таблицы?     

> Владельцем документа является пользователь, который его создал. Но бывает, что другому пользователю передают ownership и тогда он владельцом/у екго такие права досутпа как у владельца

 НельзЯ передать права владения пользователям, у которых нет прав на создание нового документа?    

> Если во время аудита, аудитору что-то не понравится - он заявляет несоответствие, которое нужно удалить. Для этого принимаются разные действия (коррективны и превентивны - кстати, так можна их назвать по-русски?), срок решения действия=deadline for finding a solution to the action

 Оу... несоответствие требованиям, понятно..
НЕ УДАЛИТЬ = УСТРАНИТЬ!!! Устранить несоответствие!!!!
коррективны и превентивны = похоже на польский))))) мы так не говорим)))
коррективны = корректировки? корректирующие меры?
превентивны = превентивные меры?
Нельзя чтобы предельный срок поиска решения для действия был позже предельного срока устранения несоответствия (наверное так, т.е. ты не можешь искать решение проблемы 1 месяц, когда устранить несоответствие надо через 10 дней).   

> В обоих случаях - снимать по умолчанию

 Снимать отметку опции отправления уведомлений по умолчанию во время изменений в закладке Права доступа= Снимать по умолчанию отметку опции отправления уведомлений во время изменений в закладке Права доступа (или Снимать по умолчанию отметку опции отправления уведомлений ОБ изменениях, вносимых в закладке Права доступа???) 
Снимать отметку checkbox уведомлений по умолчанию во время включения сч-фактуры в оборот = Снимать по умолчанию выбор с опции уведомлений во время включения сч-фактуры в оборот (или Снимать по умолчанию выбор с опции уведомлений О включении сч-фактуры в оборот????) 
Для этих 2х выражений в первом случае (ты говоришь о том - что программа будет выключать отправку сообщений во время изменения в закладке = т.е. открываешь закладку, а программа сама выключает опцию = это правильно? + это предполагается производить каждый раз при открытии закладки) а во втором случае я написала (о том, что будет выключена опция отправки сообщений о твоих действиях во вкладке Права доступа, т.е. ты редактируешь Права, а сообщения не посылаются)   

> This stage of realization can only be repeated/restarted by the user who was the last to approve his stage.

 Возобновить данный этап реализации может только пользователь, который последним утвердил свой этап  (наверное так)   

> пользователь, который завершает действие

 Уведомлять о сроке совершения действия завершающего пользователя

----------


## kozyablo

Нельзя чтобы предельный срок поиска решения для действия был позже предельного срока устранения несоответствия 
я думаю тут следует изменить "был позже" на "превышал"
Нельзя чтобы предельный срок поиска решения для действия превышал предельный срок устранения несоответствия

----------


## kamilion

> Может быть, "склад инструментов"? Пункт проката - это контора, которая выдает вещи в аренду (в прокат) *населению*.

 А в складе тоже можно арендовать?   
Новые предложения:
(знаю, что их много, но это почти конец, так как почти целая система уже переведена  :: ) 
Механизм очищения информационной таблицы пользователей: 
Этот механизм блокирует отправку циклических уведомлений, касающихся выбранных моделев в выходные (определенных в календаре выходных дней) Однократные уведомления не блокируются. 
Этот механизм очищает информационные таблицы пользователей. Можно определить модули, в которых таблица будет очищена или выбрать добавительные условия как временные пределы или количество самых старых записей на информационной таблице каждого пользователя. ВНИМАНИЕ! Учтитвая возможность большого загружения сервера SQL, предлагается запускать механизм после времен работы 
Введите 4-численное означение года для шаблона выходных (2000-2099) 
Нужно принять решение о дальшем процессе утверждения документа 
Нельзя предоставить тест, в котором нет вопросов или не на все вопросы есть ответы 
Нельзя копировать пользователя к этому контейнеру 
Запуск программы редактирования процессов неуспешен. 
Несоответствие. Затраты отдания на слом 
Верификовано несоответствие. 
Информирую, что в области, в которой Вы начальник, будет проведен аудит. 
Документ вернут из статуса Отложенный 
Просмотр организационной структуры пользователями отказан 
Определяет слой, на котором должна находится библиолтека. Если две библиотеки находятся на том же слое, то первая будет показана та, которую загружено раньше. 
Опция разрешает регистрировать операции структуры модифицированной ручным способом 
Эта опция приводит к добавлению макроса по умолчанию во время загрузки документа из системы XYZ. 
Опубликованно новое издание документа. Начальники организационных единиц являются ответственными за внедрение, включая ознакомение сотрудников с документом 
После активизации этой опции, пользователь сможет изменить свой пароль 
Если отметите эту опцию, во время заявления изменений/создания документа, в поле адресата не вводится автоматически пользователь по умолчанию. Адресата нужно выбрать сознательно. 
Если отметите эту опцию, только администратор может перемещать действительный документ в архив 
Если отметите эту опцию, администратор модуля XYZ, владелец документа и пользователи с правами доступа к модификации этого документа могут изменить издание документа во всех статусах 
Если отметите эту опцию, нижний колонтитул будет добавлен автоматически к документу. В закладке Регистрация документа нмжний колонтитул всегда включен. 
Введенное значение не отвечает требованиям ставки и его считается как ставка 0 
Блокировать возможность добавлять рецензии только для информации владельца? (as in, for the attention of the owner) 
Количество рабочих дней для совершения действия, считаемое с дня передания блочка 
Количество запомненных паролев, которые изменено пользователем (пустое - неактивно) 
Если отметите эту опцию, в закладке "Утверждение" метрики документа появится поле для ввода текста, который будет прикреплен как добавительное содержание к электронным письмам, которые отправляются во время перемещения документа к следующему статусу ручным способом 
Если отметите эту опцию, пользователь с правом доступа к модификации может изменить код и дату издания или действования документа пока он не действителен. 
Если отметите эту опцию, у пользователя с правами доступа к модификации документа, не будет возможности совершить изменения в закладке Регистрация документа, но будет возможность заменить документ. Пользователь может совершить следующие операции: сделать документ доступным для просмотра или утверждения, вернуть его к статусу проект. Ему нельзя включить документ в оборот или переместить его в архив. 
Если отметите эту опцию, дальше утверждение будет возможным даже если документ был отклонен 
Декларованное количество знаков поля в базе меньше 
Поле из базы делает возможным определение которое поле данных должно быть использованным. Поле выберается отмечая опцию величины букв. Константа делает возможным ввод непеременных значений. Во время сохранения определите если польскин знаки должны выступать, или нет. 
Помощь. Отображение сумм в формате с сепараторами тысяч 
Уведомление о сроке модификации документов прикрепленных к метрике поставщика. Если отметите эту опцию, дата модификации считается как дата отправки уведомления о необходимости актуализации документа.
Выберите количество записей на инф. Табице, после перевышения которого табица очистится 
Процесс задержено на время модификации пользователям:
Прежде чем связать документы предлагается тестировать шаблон. Хотите продолжать импорт?
Временные пределы, в которых уведомления по электронной почте будут отправлены. Если оставите эти поля пустыми, уведомления будут отправлены все время.
Нарушено срок выбора пользователя для процесса утверждения
Определяет группы нвстроек для загрузки. По умолчанию, загружаются все настройки Опции администратора XYZ
Внимание! Окончательное удаление записи перманентно удаляет ее из базы данных. Все процессы, в которых ее использовано станут несвзяными. Связность можно вернуть добавляя идентичную запись к этой же библиотеке. Как идентичную понимается запись с таким же названием как удаленная.
В условии можно использовать * или ?. * значит любое количество знаков. ? значит один знак. Внимание! Условия логин, имя, фамилия, адрес електронной почты суммируются и искаемые только пользователи отвечающие всем условиям
В запросе выступают запретные выражения
Если отметите эту опцию, поле не будет видимым в закладке
Если отметите эту опцию, во время создания книги аппарата, генерация неповтаримого инвентарного номера произойдет автоматически
Если отметите эту опцию, пользователи XYZ не будут видеть пустых папок
Если отметите эту опцию, пользователь с правом доступа к модификации будет иметь возможность загрузки документа на этапе проекта без запуска механизма создания нового издания
Если отметите эту опцию, в електронном письме, касающимся документа, будет находится ссылка. Если нажимите ссылку и войдете в систему, появится закладка Итоги и сразу откроится копия важна на день печати
Если отметите эту опцию, в момент, когда все пользователи с правом дать рецензию сделали это, электронное письмо отправляется владельцу документа
Если отметите эту опцию, архивные документу будут сжаты, чтобы сэкономить место на диске

----------


## kozyablo

+Механизм очищения информационной таблицы пользователей:
(это просто мысли вслух!!! я так смотрю = что возможно это не информационная таблица, а таблица информирования пользователей) 
+Этот механизм блокирует отправку циклических уведомлений, касающихся выбранных моделев в выходные (определенных в календаре выходных дней) Однократные уведомления не блокируются. = Этот механизм блокирует циклическую отправку уведомлений, касающихся выбранных моделев!!! (=модулей (модуль) или моделей (модель)) в выходные ДНИ (определенных в календаре выходных дней). Однократные уведомления не блокируются. 
+Этот механизм очищает информационные таблицы пользователей. Можно определить модули, в которых таблица будет очищена или выбрать добавительные условия как временные пределы или количество самых старых записей на информационной таблице каждого пользователя. ВНИМАНИЕ! Учтитвая возможность большого загружения сервера SQL, предлагается запускать механизм после времен работы = Этот механизм очищает информационные таблицы пользователей. Можно определить модули, в которых таблица будет очищена, или выбрать ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНЫЕ условия как временные пределы или количество самых старых записей В информационной таблице каждого пользователя. ВНИМАНИЕ! Учитывая(!) возможность большой(!) загрузки(!) сервера SQL, РЕКОМЕНДУЕТСЯ запускать механизм во внерабочее время. 
+Введите 4-численное означение года для шаблона выходных (2000-2099) = Введите 4-х значное ОБОЗНАЧЕНИЕ года для шаблона выходных ДНЕЙ (2000-2099)
(возможно запись «4-х значное» не совсем правильна, можно использовать вместо нее слово = четырёхзначное) 
+Нужно принять решение о дальшем процессе утверждения документа = Нужно принять решение о ДАЛЬНЕЙШЕМ процессе утверждения документа 
+Нельзя предоставить тест, в котором нет вопросов или не на все вопросы есть ответы = Нельзя предоставить тест, в котором нет вопросов или не на все вопросы ДАНЫ ответы 
Нельзя копировать пользователя к этому контейнеру = тут не понятен смысл  ::  
+Запуск программы редактирования процессов неуспешен. 
+ Несоответствие. Затраты отдания на слом = в данном виде не понятен смысл  ::  = возможно: Несоответствие. Затраты НА УТИЛИЗАЦИЮ? (или списание…) 
+Верификовано несоответствие. = ВЕРИФИЦИРОВАНО несоответствие 
+Информирую, что в области, в которой Вы начальник, будет проведен аудит. = Информирую, что в ПОДКОНТРОЛЬНОЙ ВАМ области будет проведен аудит. ИЛИ Информирую, что в УПРАВЛЯЕМОЙ ВАМИ области будет проведен аудит. 
+Документ вернут из статуса Отложенный = Документ ВОЗВРАЩЕН из статуса Отложенный 
+Просмотр организационной структуры пользователями отказан = В просмотре организационной структуры пользователям отказанО ИЛИ Пользователям отказано в просмотре организационной структуры.

----------


## kozyablo

+Определяет слой, на котором должна находится библиолтека. Если две библиотеки находятся на том же слое, то первая будет показана та, которую загружено раньше. = Определяет слой, на котором должна находитЬся библиотека (!). Если две библиотеки находятся на ОДНОМ слое, то первОЙ будет показана та, которАЯ БЫЛА загруженА раньше 
+Опция разрешает регистрировать операции структуры модифицированной ручным способом = Опция ПОЗВОЛЯЕТ регистрировать операции СО структурой(?????), модифицируемой вручную 
+Эта опция приводит к добавлению макроса по умолчанию во время загрузки документа из системы XYZ. 
+Опубликованно новое издание документа. Начальники организационных единиц являются ответственными за внедрение, включая ознакомение сотрудников с документом = Опубликовано (!) новое издание документа. Начальники организационных единиц являются ответственными за внедрение, включая ознакомЛение сотрудников с документом 
+После активизации этой опции, пользователь сможет изменить свой пароль 
+ Если отметите эту опцию, во время заявления изменений/создания документа, в поле адресата не вводится автоматически пользователь по умолчанию. Адресата нужно выбрать сознательно.  = Если отметите эту опцию, во время ВНЕСЕНИЯ изменений/создания документа, в поле адресата не вводится автоматически пользователь по умолчанию. Адресата нужно выбрать САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО(!!). 
+Если отметите эту опцию, только администратор может перемещать действительный документ в архив = Если отметите эту опцию, только администратор Сможет перемещать действительный документ в архив (или действующий документ??) 
+Если отметите эту опцию, администратор модуля XYZ, владелец документа и пользователи с правами доступа к модификации этого документа Смогут изменЯть издание документа во всех статусах (тут смысл времени = если СЕЙЧАС отметите, то в дальнейшем пользователи СМОГУТ..) 
+Если отметите эту опцию, нижний колонтитул будет добавлен автоматически к документу. В закладке Регистрация документа нИжний колонтитул всегда включен. 
Введенное значение не отвечает требованиям ставки и его считается как ставка 0 = я не понимаю.. а как будет ставка на английском? 
+Блокировать возможность добавлять рецензии только для информации владельца? (as in, for the attention of the owner) = тут мне понятна первая часть и последняя часть (возможно: for the attention of the owner – для привлечения внимания владельца или для информирования владельца), а связки этих частей нет… (хотя может быть кто-то может например добавить пустую рецензию – а тут говориться о том, что этого делать будет нельзя…) тогда = Блокировать возможность добавлять рецензии только для привлечения внимания владельца? 
+Количество рабочих дней для совершения действия, считаемое сО дня передания блочка = что есть «передания блочка»? (возможно: передачи блока?)

----------


## kozyablo

Количество запомненных паролев, которые изменено пользователем (пустое - неактивно) = Количество СОХРАНЕННЫХ паролеЙ, которые измененЫ пользователем (пустое - не активно(!)) 
+Если отметите эту опцию, в закладке "Утверждение" метрики документа появится поле для ввода текста, который будет прикреплен как добавительное содержание к электронным письмам, которые отправляются во время перемещения документа к следующему статусу ручным способом = Если отметите эту опцию, в закладке "Утверждение" метрики документа появится поле для ввода текста, который будет прикреплен как ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНОЕ содержание к электронным письмам, ОТПРАВЛЯЕМЫМ во время перемещения документа к следующему статусу ВРУЧНУЮ 
+Если отметите эту опцию, пользователь с правом доступа к модификации может изменить код и дату издания или действования документа пока он не действителен. = Если отметите эту опцию, пользователь с правом доступа к модификации Сможет изменЯть код и дату издания или действИЯ(?) документа пока он не действителен. 
+Если отметите эту опцию, у пользователя с правами доступа к модификации документа, не будет возможности совершить изменения в закладке Регистрация документа, но будет возможность заменить документ. Пользователь может совершить следующие операции: сделать документ доступным для просмотра или утверждения, вернуть его к статусу проект. Ему нельзя включить документ в оборот или переместить его в архив. = Если отметите эту опцию, у пользователя с правами доступа к модификации документа, не будет возможности совершАть изменения в закладке Регистрация документа, но будет возможность заменить документ. Пользователь Сможет совершАть следующие операции: сделать документ доступным для просмотра или утверждения, вернуть его к статусу проект. Ему БУДЕТ нельзя включить документ в оборот или переместить его в архив. 
+Если отметите эту опцию, дальше утверждение будет возможным даже если документ был отклонен = Если отметите эту опцию, утверждение будет возможнО, даже если документ был отклонен 
+Декларованное количество знаков поля в базе меньше = ДекларИРованное количество знаков поля в базе меньше 
Поле из базы делает возможным определение которое поле данных должно быть использованным. Поле выберается отмечая опцию величины букв. Константа делает возможным ввод непеременных значений. Во время сохранения определите если польскин знаки должны выступать, или нет. = тут почти ничего не понятно  :: ..ТОЛЬКО ЭТО ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ: Константа делает возможным ввод ПОСТОЯННЫХ значений.  У остального нет смысла(((((((((( 
+Помощь. Отображение сумм в формате с сепараторами тысяч = Помощь. Отображение сумм в формате с разделителем разряда тысяч 
+Уведомление о сроке модификации документов,(запятая) прикрепленных к метрике поставщика. 
+Если отметите эту опцию, дата модификации считается как дата отправки уведомления о необходимости актуализации документа. = Если отметите эту опцию, датОЙ модификации БУДЕТ считатЬся дата отправки уведомления о необходимости актуализации документа. 
+Выберите количество записей на инф. Табице, после перевышения которого табица очистится = ОПРЕДЕЛИТЕ количество записей В инф. табЛице, после превышения(!) которого табЛица очистится 
+Процесс задержено на время модификации пользователям: = Процесс задержАн(!) на время модификации пользователям:  
+Прежде чем связать документы предлагается тестировать шаблон. Хотите продолжать импорт? = Прежде чем связать документы, предлагается ПРОтестировать шаблон. Хотите продолжИть импорт? 
+Временные пределы, в которых уведомления по электронной почте будут отправлены. = Временные пределы, в которых будут отправлены уведомления по электронной почте. 
+Если оставите эти поля пустыми, уведомления будут отправлены все время. = Если оставите эти поля пустыми, уведомления будут отправлЯТЬСЯ все время. 
+Нарушено срок выбора пользователя для процесса утверждения = Нарушен(!) срок выбора пользователя для процесса утверждения

----------


## kozyablo

+Определяет группы нвстроек для загрузки. По умолчанию, загружаются все настройки Опции администратора NND = Определяет группы нАстроек для загрузки. По умолчанию, загружаются все настройки Опции администратора NND 
+Внимание! Окончательное удаление записи перманентно удаляет ее из базы данных. Все процессы, в которых ее использовано станут несвзяными. Связность можно вернуть добавляя идентичную запись к этой же библиотеке. Как идентичную понимается запись с таким же названием как удаленная. = Внимание! Окончательное удаление записи (перманентно=нужно убрать) удаляет ее из базы данных. Все процессы, в которых ОНА использоваЛАСЬ, станут несвяЗными. Связность можно вернуть, добавИВ идентичную запись к этой же библиотеке. ПОД ИДЕНТИЧНОЙ понимается запись с таким же названием как удаленная 
+В условии можно использовать * или ?. * значит любое количество знаков. ? значит один знак. Внимание! Условия логин, имя, фамилия, адрес електронной почты суммируются и искаемые только пользователи отвечающие всем условиям = В условии можно использовать * или ?. * ОБОЗНАЧАЕТ любое количество знаков. ? ОБОЗНАЧАЕТ один знак. Внимание! Условия логин, имя, фамилия, адрес Электронной почты суммируются и ВЫПОЛНЯЕТСЯ ПОИСК только СРЕДИ пользователЕЙ, отвечающиХ всем условиям 
+В запросе выступают запретные выражения = В запросе СОДЕРЖАТСЯ запреЩЕННЫЕ выражения 
+Если отметите эту опцию, поле не будет видимым в закладке 
+Если отметите эту опцию, во время создания книги аппарата, генерация неповтаримого инвентарного номера произойдет автоматически = Если отметите эту опцию, во время создания книги аппарата (аппарата???? Какой-то определенной книги?? Или тут ошибка?), генерация неповтОримого (неповторимого можно заменить на УНИКАЛЬНОГО, будет даже лучше! Намного)))) инвентарного номера произойдет автоматически 
+Если отметите эту опцию, пользователи NND 9000 не будут видеть пустых папок 
+Если отметите эту опцию, пользователь с правом доступа к модификации будет иметь возможность загрузки документа на этапе проекта без запуска механизма создания нового издания 
+Если отметите эту опцию, в електронном письме, касающимся документа, будет находится ссылка. = Если отметите эту опцию, в Электронном(!) письме, касающЕмся документа, будет находитЬся ссылка 
+Если нажимите ссылку и войдете в систему, появится закладка Итоги и сразу откроится копия важна на день печати = Если ПРОЙДЕТЕ по ссылкЕ и войдете в систему, появится закладка Итоги и сразу откроЕтся копия (важна- смысла этого слова здесь не могу понять, может быть его заменить на «документ» = откроЕтся копия документа на день печати) на день печати 
+Если отметите эту опцию, в момент, когда все пользователи с правом дать рецензию сделали это, электронное письмо отправляется владельцу документа = Если отметите эту опцию, в момент, когда все пользователи с правом дать рецензию сделали это, владельцу документа БУДЕТ отправлЕНО электронное письмо  
+Если отметите эту опцию, архивные документу будут сжаты, чтобы сэкономить место на диске = Если отметите эту опцию, архивные документЫ будут сжаты, чтобы сэкономить место на диске

----------


## kamilion

> Нельзя копировать пользователя к этому контейнеру = тут не понятен смысл

 You cannot copy user to this container/box  

> + Несоответствие. Затраты отдания на слом = в данном виде не понятен смысл  = возможно: Несоответствие. Затраты НА УТИЛИЗАЦИЮ? (или списание…)

 The cost of scrapping tools. When you scrap tools, you sort of get rid of them.   

> + Если отметите эту опцию, во время заявления изменений/создания документа, в поле адресата не вводится автоматически пользователь по умолчанию. Адресата нужно выбрать сознательно.  = Если отметите эту опцию, во время ВНЕСЕНИЯ изменений/создания документа, в поле адресата не вводится автоматически пользователь по умолчанию. Адресата нужно выбрать САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО(!!).

 In the original version, it was "knowingly" as in, you're gonna have to make the choice after having thought about it and being fully aware of it. Is it not possible to use сознательно?
[quote]
+Если отметите эту опцию, только администратор может перемещать действительный документ в архив = Если отметите эту опцию, только администратор Сможет перемещать действительный документ в архив (или действующий документ??)[/quote
конечно, имела в виду действкющий документ  ::   

> Введенное значение не отвечает требованиям ставки и его считается как ставка 0 = я не понимаю.. а как будет ставка на английском?

 rate. На польском это также stawka, тaк и подумала, может подойдет  ::  Оказывается - нет!  

> +Блокировать возможность добавлять рецензии только для информации владельца? (as in, for the attention of the owner) = тут мне понятна первая часть и последняя часть (возможно: for the attention of the owner – для привлечения внимания владельца или для информирования владельца), а связки этих частей нет… (хотя может быть кто-то может например добавить пустую рецензию – а тут говориться о том, что этого делать будет нельзя…) тогда = Блокировать возможность добавлять рецензии только для привлечения внимания владельца?

 If sth is just for the attention of the owner, it means that no one else will be able to read it. So the documents added, would not be seen by any other user, and this option blocks it, as in you would not be able to add sth just for the owner.  

> +Количество рабочих дней для совершения действия, считаемое сО дня передания блочка = что есть «передания блочка»? (возможно: передачи блока?)

  да, конечно, передачи.   

> Поле из базы делает возможным определение которое поле данных должно быть использованным. Поле выберается отмечая опцию величины букв. Константа делает возможным ввод непеременных значений. Во время сохранения определите если польскин знаки должны выступать, или нет. = тут почти ничего не понятно ..ТОЛЬКО ЭТО ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ: Константа делает возможным ввод ПОСТОЯННЫХ значений.  У остального нет смысла((((((((((

 The field in database enables defining which data field should be used. You can choose the field by selecting the option of font size. (...) Decide if Polish signs (such as ąężść etc) should appear while saving or not = Like if you want it to be possible to save file with the name of "Dąbrowa" or does it have to be "Dabrowa". Thene again, I really don't think this option will be valid/important for the Russian version.  

> +Процесс задержено на время модификации пользователям: = Процесс задержАн(!) на время модификации пользователям:

 I keep making the same mistake over & over again as far as the passive voice is concerned. :/ Stupid me.   

> +Если отметите эту опцию, во время создания книги аппарата, генерация неповтаримого инвентарного номера произойдет автоматически = Если отметите эту опцию, во время создания книги аппарата (аппарата???? Какой-то определенной книги?? Или тут ошибка?), генерация неповтОримого (неповторимого можно заменить на УНИКАЛЬНОГО, будет даже лучше! Намного)))) инвентарного номера произойдет автоматически

 ошибка. Должно быть инструментальная книжка.  

> +Если нажимите ссылку и войдете в систему, появится закладка Итоги и сразу откроится копия важна на день печати = Если ПРОЙДЕТЕ по ссылкЕ и войдете в систему, появится закладка Итоги и сразу откроЕтся копия (важна- смысла этого слова здесь не могу понять, может быть его заменить на «документ» = откроЕтся копия документа на день печати) на день печати

 важна as in valid. Like, if you print a document, you print the version that is valid for the day when you're printing it - if that makes any sense  ::    
The very last part of sentences. I believe there will be no more of them  :: )))))) 
Если отметите эту опцию, вид отчета аудита изменится. Столбцы процессов и функции будут удалены. Начальнмк аудируемого пользователя сможет высказать свое мнение на тему ответов на вопросу аудита. У начальника аудируемого отдела, появится возможность уведомить менеджера по качеству о проведении аудита.
Если отметите эту опцию, администратор модуля XYZ 9000 будет иметь возможность определить пользователей с правми доступа к записям, приписывая их к определенной папке записей. В случае изменения пользователей в папке, полное изменение пользователей произойдет только в статусе Проект. Если изменится шаблон, а запись будет в статусе дальше яем Проект, тогда только пользователи с правом доступа к просмотру будут заменены. Остальные пользователи не изменятся.
Если отметите эту опцию, электронные письма будут группированы в пакеты. Письма одного пользователя, касающиеся разных модулев будут  собраны в одном письме.
На этапе рецензирования, с помощью вышеуказанных опций, можно сделать невозможным перемещение к этапу утверждения, в случае первой опции - если какой-либо из пользователей с правом доступа даст отрицательную рецензию, или, в случае второй опци - какой-либо их пользователей не даст рецензии
Во время утверждения, на списке котнрольных номеров доступны будут все номерв припсванны пользователю, а не только приписанны фирме
Если отметите эту опцию, пользователи с правами доступа к утверждению и принятию документа, или являются его вледельцами - не будут информированы о необходимости просмотра или рецензии документа. Им не будут также отправлены уведомления о нарушении срока просмотра и рецензирования документа.
Если отметите эту опцию, загрузка текущих информации о документе в формате файла MS Word будет возможна. Шаблоны распечатки определяются в опции "Шаблоны печати документов", их можно загрузить в закладке Регистрация документа.
Если отметите эту опцию, добавление идентификатора пользователя  (нпр. Иван Иванович <i.ivanovich@email.ru>) в поле адресата электронного письма будет возможным
Если отметите эту опцию, добавление, модификация и удаление новых позиций в закладке Свойства документа будет возможным. Это может сделать администратор модуля, владелец документа и пользователь с правом доступа к модификации во всех статусах документа.
Выбранный пользователь будет единственным пользователем, у которого есть возможность включить документы в оборот, если опция "Сделать определение локализации в организационной структуре" будет отмечена. Если она неотмечена, пользователь сможет включать в оборот только эти документы, которые находятся в той же локализации, как  пользователь. В остальных локализациях, механизм будет действовать по преждему. Выбранный пользователь должен быть администратором.
Сохранить настройки данного модуля XYZ. Во время сохранения автоматически создается backup копия предыдущих настроек, которые можно восстановить нажимая кнопку Назад
Если отметите эту опцию, использованны условия и домена будут сохранены. При следующем открытии окна сохранены данные будут подсказаны как данные по умолчанию.
Если отметите эту опцию, поле "Начальник пользователя" в  карте пользователя будет заполнено для импортированных пользователей. Начальники будут загрежены из поля Менаджер в закладке Организация. <br/>Начальник пользователя должен находится в XYZ до импорта!
Если отметите этот checkbox, во время включения документа в оборот, checkbox приписанный этому праву доступа будет отмечен по умолчанию. Пользователю с таким правом доступа будет отправлено уведомление о включении документа в оборот по электронной почте и на информационную таблицу.
Если отметите эту опцию, у администратора XYZ Integrum, администратора модуля XYZ 9000, владельца документа и пользователя с правом доступа к модификацию, появится право изменить код документа и дату издания, пока документа не включат в оборот
Если отметите эту опцию, добавление рецензии (ответа) к рецензии данной на предыдущих этапах рецензирования будет возможным.
Если отметите эту опцию, появится возможность связать один вопрос аудита с несколькими процедурами. Существует возможность добавить процедуру, неопределенную в области аудита. Во время отвечания на вопросы аудита, пользователь может выбрать критерия из всех связанных с этим аудитом процедур.
Если отметите эту опцию, поля ИНН и номер банковского счета не будут обязательными и не будут проверяться
Если отметите эту опцию, к списку пользователей в области аудита, будут дописываться только начальники отделов и аудиторы
Если отметите эту опцию, на время действования документа блокируется возможность загрузить документ важный на день печати
Если отметите эту опцию, пользователи с правом доступа будут иметь возможность добавлять вопросы аудита в статусе Утвержденный
Если отметите эту опцию, у менеджера по качеству не будет возможности редактировать запись на этапе окончительного утверждения аудита в закладке Заключения. Он не сможет изменить или удалить введенных заключений.
Если отметите эту опцию, во время утверждения суммы сч-фактуры требуется нажатие клавиша Enter
Если отметите эту опцию, поля Критерия несоответствия и Потенциальные результаты несоответсвия в закладке Заявление несоответствия - текстовые поля
Если отметите эту опцию, только пользователи, у которых права доступа к печати контролированной копии будут иметь возможность загрузить контролированную копию документа.
Если отметите эту опцию, иолько пользователь XYZ Tools будет иметь возможность модифицировать поле Состояние приема в инструментальной книжке
Если отметите эту опцию, поля в создателью отчетов будут сортированы по алфавиту
Если отметите эту опцию, когда пользователь добавит новую рецензию, владельцу документа будет отправлено уведомление
Если отметите эту опцию, во время включения документа в оборот, если автор не добавил итоги к последнему этапу рецензирования - появится напоминание
Если отметите эту опцию, когда аудитор захочет печатать план аудита, появится коммюнике об уведомлении менеджера по качеству перед окончательной печати
Если отметите эту опцию, все пользователи с правами доступа к данному несоответствию/действию будут иметь возможность модифицировать шаблон прав доступа в статусе прект несоответствия/действия   
btw, I would really like to pay you back somehow for your help, kozyablo. Is there any way that I could do that? I could send you a gift from Poland - I know, that's not very exicting, but I'd like to express my gratitude. You've helped me more than you can imagine  ::

----------


## kozyablo

> You cannot copy user to this container/box

  ::  может быть «копировать В этот контейнер»? или тогда было бы in this container?   

> The cost of scrapping tools. When you scrap tools, you sort of get rid of them.

 На утилизацию!   

> In the original version, it was "knowingly" as in, you're gonna have to make the choice after having thought about it and being fully aware of it. Is it not possible to use сознательно?

 Сознательно = in this case is veeeeeery funny  ::  в данном контексте самостоятельно имеет схожий смысл, лучше использовать «самостоятельно»   

> rate. На польском это также stawka, тaк и подумала, может подойдет  Оказывается - нет!

 По-русски тоже ставка.. но не для данного контекста. Возможно это либо процент, либо коэффициент.. но ЧТО именно – тут не понятно(((((
Введенное значение не отвечает требованиям ставки и его считается как ставка 0 = Введенное значение не отвечает требованиям ЗАДАНИЯ КОЭФФИЦИЕНТА и ОНО будет считаТЬСЯ РАВНЫМ 0   

> If sth is just for the attention of the owner, it means that no one else will be able to read it. So the documents added, would not be seen by any other user, and this option blocks it, as in you would not be able to add sth just for the owner.

 Тогда получается проще выкинуть слова «для информации»…
+Блокировать возможность добавлЕНИЯ рецензии только для владельца? ИЛИ Блокировать возможность добавлЕНИЯ рецензии только владельцЕМ (возможно второй вариант лучше.. не могу выбрать((()   

> The field in database enables defining which data field should be used. You can choose the field by selecting the option of font size. (...) Decide if Polish signs (such as ąężść etc) should appear while saving or not = Like if you want it to be possible to save file with the name of "Dąbrowa" or does it have to be "Dabrowa". Thene again, I really don't think this option will be valid/important for the Russian version.

 Поле В базЕ ДАННЫХ делает возможным определение ТОГО, кАКОЕ поле данных должно быть использованО. Поле выберается с помощью ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЯ опциИ величины ШРИФТА. Константа делает возможным ввод ПОСТОЯННЫХ значений. Во время сохранения ФАЙЛА определите должны ли ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬСЯ польскиЕ знаки или нет.   

> важна as in valid. Like, if you print a document, you print the version that is valid for the day when you're printing it - if that makes any sense

 Тогда так  ::  = Если ПРОЙДЕТЕ по ссылкЕ и войдете в систему, появится закладка Итоги и сразу откроЕтся ДЕЙСТВУЮЩАЯ копия на день печати  
+Если отметите эту опцию, вид отчета аудита изменится. Столбцы процессов и функции (или функциЙ??? Это в множественном числе.) будут удалены. НачальнИк аудируемого пользователя сможет высказать свое мнение ОБ ответАХ на вопросЫ аудита. У начальника аудируемого отдела, появится возможность уведомить менеджера по качеству о проведении аудита. 
(? Т.е. пользователи помещаются в папку и им присваиваются права, определенные в настройках папки????) Если отметите эту опцию, администратор модуля XYZ 9000 будет иметь возможность определить пользователей с правАми доступа к записям, приписывая их к определенной папке записей. В случае изменения пользователей в папке, полное изменение пользователей произойдет только в статусе Проект. Если изменится шаблон, а запись будет в статусе дальше яем (???? Опечатка???) Проект, тогда только пользователи с правом доступа к просмотру будут заменены. Остальные пользователи не изменятся. 
+Если отметите эту опцию, электронные письма будут Сгруппированы в пакеты. Письма одного пользователя, касающиеся разных модулеЙ,(!) будут собраны в одном письме. 
+На этапе рецензирования, с помощью вышеуказанных опций, можно сделать невозможным перемещение к этапу утверждения, в случае ВЫБОРА (возможно есть смысл добавить слово. Так звучит лучше))) первой опции - если какой-либо из пользователей с правом доступа даст отрицательную рецензию, или, в случае второй опциИ - какой-либо иЗ пользователей не даст рецензии  
Остальное доделаю чуть позже))))

----------


## kozyablo

+Во время утверждения, В списке коНТрольных номеров будут доступны все номерА, КОТОРЫЕ припИСаны пользователю, а не только НОМЕРА, приписанныЕ фирме 
+Если отметите эту опцию, пользователи с правами доступа к утверждению и принятию документа, А ТАКЖЕ являюЩИЕСЯ его вледельцами - не будут информированы о необходимости просмотра или рецензии документа. Им также не будут отправлены уведомления о нарушении срока просмотра и рецензирования документа. 
+Если отметите эту опцию, будет возможна загрузка текущЕЙ информации о документе в формате файла MS Word. Шаблоны печати(!) определяются в опции "Шаблоны печати документов", их можно загрузить в закладке Регистрация документа. 
+Если отметите эту опцию, будет возможнО добавление идентификатора пользователя (нпр. Иван Иванович <i.ivanovich@email.ru>) в поле адресата электронного письма  
+Если отметите эту опцию, будет возможно добавление, модификация и удаление новых позиций в закладке Свойства документа. Это может сделать администратор модуля, владелец документа иЛИ пользователь с правом доступа к модификации во всех статусах документа. 
+Выбранный пользователь будет единственным пользователем, у которого есть возможность включить документы в оборот, если опция "Сделать определение локализации в организационной структуре" будет отмечена. Если она НЕ БУДЕТ отмечена, пользователь сможет включать в оборот только ТЕ документы, которые находятся в той же локализации, ЧТО И пользователь. В остальных локализациях, механизм будет действовать БЕЗ ИЗМЕНЕНИЙ. Выбранный пользователь должен быть администратором. 
+Сохранить настройки данного модуля XYZ. Во время сохранения автоматически создается РЕЗЕРВНАЯ копия предыдущих настроек, которые можно восстановить нажАВ кнопку Назад 
+Если отметите эту опцию, использованныЕ условия и домен(!) будут сохранены. При следующем открытии окна сохраненНыЕ данные будут ОТОБРАЖЕНЫ как данные по умолчанию. 
+Если отметите эту опцию, поле "РУКОВОДИТЕЛЬ пользователя" в карте пользователя будет заполнено для импортированных пользователей. РУКОВОДИТЕЛИ будут загрежены из поля МенЕджер в закладке Организация. <br/>РУКОВОДИТЕЛЬ пользователя должен находитЬся в XYZ до импорта! (руководитель более официально  ::  ) 
+Если отметите этот checkbox, во время включения документа в оборот, checkbox,(!) приписанный этому праву доступа,(!) будет отмечен по умолчанию. Пользователю с таким правом доступа будет отправлено уведомление о включении документа в оборот по электронной почте и В информационную таблицу. 
+Если отметите эту опцию, у администратора XYZ Integrum, администратора модуля XYZ 9000, владельца документа и пользователя с правом доступа к модификациИ(!) появится право изменить код документа и дату издания, пока документ(!) не включЕН в оборот 
+Если отметите эту опцию, будет возможнО добавление рецензии (ответа) к рецензии, данной на предыдущих этапах рецензирования. 
+Если отметите эту опцию, появится возможность связать один вопрос аудита с несколькими процедурами. Существует возможность добавить процедуру, неопределенную в области аудита. Во время РАБОТЫ НАД ОТВЕТАМИ на вопросы аудита, пользователь может выбрать критериИ(? Или критерий (единственное число)) из всех связанных с этим аудитом процедур. 
+Если отметите эту опцию, поля ИНН и номер банковского счета не будут обязательными и не будут проверяться 
+Если отметите эту опцию, к списку пользователей в области аудита, будут ДОБАВЛЯТЬСЯ только начальники отделов и аудиторы 
+Если отметите эту опцию, на время действИЯ документа БУДЕТ ЗАблокирОВАНА возможность загрузить ДЕЙСТВУЮЩИЙ документ на день печати (может быть загрузить документ для печати? А не «на день печати»?) 
+Если отметите эту опцию, пользователи с правом доступа будут иметь возможность добавлять вопросы аудита в статусе Утвержденный 
+Если отметите эту опцию, у менеджера по качеству не будет возможности редактировать запись на этапе окончАтельного утверждения аудита в закладке Заключения. Он не сможет изменить или удалить введенныЕ заключениЯ. 
+Если отметите эту опцию, во время утверждения суммы сч-фактуры БУДЕТ требОВАТЬСЯ нажатие клавишИ Enter 
+Если отметите эту опцию, поля КритериИ(?множественное число – критерии, единственное - критерий) несоответствия и Потенциальные результаты несоответсвия в закладке Заявление несоответствия БУДУТ ЯВЛЯТЬСЯ текстовыМИ поляМИ (я угадала смысл или нет?) 
+Если отметите эту опцию, только пользователи С праваМИ доступа к печати контроЛЬНОЙ (???) копии будут иметь возможность загрузить контроЛЬНУЮ копию документа. 
+Если отметите эту опцию, Только пользователь XYZ Tools будет иметь возможность модифицировать поле Состояние приема в инструментальной книжке 
+Если отметите эту опцию, поля ПРИ СОЗДАНИИ(???) отчетов будут сортированы по алфавиту 
+Если отметите эту опцию, В МОМЕНТ, когда пользователь добавит новую рецензию, владельцу документа будет отправлено уведомление 
+Если отметите эту опцию, во время включения документа в оборот, если автор не добавил итоги к последнему этапу рецензирования - появится напоминание 
+Если отметите эту опцию, В МОМЕНТ, когда аудитор ПРИСТУПИТ К печатИ планА аудита, перед окончательной печатЬЮ появится коммюнике об уведомлении менеджера по качеству  
+Если отметите эту опцию, все пользователи с правами доступа к данному несоответствию/действию будут иметь возможность модифицировать шаблон прав доступа в статусе прект несоответствия/действия

----------


## kamilion

Огромное спасибо за помощь!!!

----------


## kozyablo

> Огромное спасибо за помощь!!!

  ::  Не за что!  ::

----------


## kamilion

Can someone please take a look at the following sentences and see if they're ok?
Thank you in advance  ::   
Владелец документа надает права для рецензирования, принятия и утверждения этого документа, прикрепляет связанные документы и передает его для рецензирования.  
Лица, попрошены о рецензирование документа, получают об этом уведомление 
действия, связанные с усовершенствованием эффективности СМК 
Во время планирования применяется правило независимости аудитора от аудируемой области 
У него возможность принять заявление (тогда определяет корректирующие действия) или обратиться к менеджеру по качеству с целью обнаружения обоснованности несоответствия 
Если несоответствие обоснованное, руководител принимает корректирующие  действия, предлагая описание действия и выбирая лицо ответственное за реализацию действия 
В таком случае, лицо ответственное за контакт с клиентом, отвечает ему и подает причину отклонения рекламации. 
Выбранный сотрудник получает информацию по электронной почте и записывает план действия в электронной форме 
Хотя раз в год проводится просмотр всех несоответствий/наблюдений/рекламаций с целью принять совершенствующие действия.

----------


## kozyablo

Владелец документа надает права для рецензирования, принятия и утверждения этого документа, прикрепляет связанные документы и передает его для рецензирования. = Владелец документа ПРЕДОСТАВЛЯЕТ права для рецензирования, принятия и утверждения этого документа, прикрепляет связанные документы и передает его для рецензирования. 
Лица, попрошены о рецензирование документа, получают об этом уведомление = Лица, ОТВЕТСТВЕННЫЕ за рецензирование документа, получают об этом уведомление (возможно так?) 
+ действия, связанные с усовершенствованием эффективности СМК  
+ Во время планирования применяется правило независимости аудитора от аудируемой области (тут всё хорошо) = но в случае с правилами часто употребляют слово «руководствоваться»: Во время планирования следует руководствоваться правилом независимости аудитора от аудируемой области… 
У него возможность принять заявление (тогда определяет корректирующие действия) или обратиться к менеджеру по качеству с целью обнаружения обоснованности несоответствия = У него ЕСТЬ возможность принять заявление (ПОСЛЕ ЧЕГО СЛЕДУЕТ определИтЬ ДАЛЬНЕЙШИЕ корректирующие действия) или обратиться к менеджеру по качеству с целью ПОЛУЧЕНИЯ обоснованИЯ несоответствия 
+ Если несоответствие обоснованное, руководителЬ(!) принимает корректирующие действия, предлагая описание действия и выбирая лицо,(!) ответственное за реализацию действия 
В таком случае, лицо, ответственное за контакт с клиентом, отвечает ему и подает причину отклонения рекламации. = подает причину??? – т.е. сообщает причину? 
+ Выбранный сотрудник получает информацию по электронной почте и записывает план действия в электронной форме 
Хотя раз в год проводится просмотр всех несоответствий/наблюдений/рекламаций с целью принять совершенствующие действия. = если это часть предложения тогда все ОК, а если это предложение целиком – нужно заменить или убрать слово «хотя».

----------


## kamilion

Yet again, thanks a bunch!  ::

----------

